# GARA / Date un aspetto fisico e un'immagine a ogni utente!



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

Lo scopo della gara è dare un aspetto fisico e un'immagine ad ogni utente.

NON IMPORTA se vi conoscete in real o no. RESETTATE tutto in questo gioco.

Dovete IMMAGINARE l'aspetto fisico di ogni utente partendo SOLO da quello che scrive qui, dal suo avatar... dalla sua immagine virtuale, insomma.

Vince la gara chi ha più voti.

Esempio...

VOTO ToyGirl per la caricatura di X e Y.

VOTO Cuollecazz per la caricatura di X, Y e Z.

Ovviamente vince Cuollecazz.

Si voterà in un altro topic quando avremo abbastanza... caricature.

Daje, famo na cosa simpatica...


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

Comincio io ad usare la fantasia *

Tebe:* 
Leggendola, mi immagino una donna sui 35 anni, alta, molto magra, dai seni piccoli e i fianchi delineati. Capelli di lunghezza media, lisci, di colore castano scuro, tirati tutti indietro. Fermati da una fascia scura o un frontino. Fronte ampia. Labbra sottili e un sorriso caldo dai denti perfettamente allineati. Veste verde o grigio, pantaloni larghi, preferibilmente. Scarpe basse.

*Conte:
*Uomo sulla cinquantina, capelli brizzolati mossi che arrivano fino alla base del collo. Occhi ammalianti, color nocciola. Non tanto alto, due bicipiti da urlo e un po' di pancetta. Veste con camicie chiare e jeans scuri. Scarpe eleganti.

*Joey Blow:*
Uomo sui 25 anni, altezza media. Biondino, occhi chiari, sul celeste-grigio. Ha i capelli molto corti. Veste casual e se indossa scarpe da ginnastica, mette solo Nike.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> *Joey Blow:*
> Uomo sui 25 anni, altezza media. Biondino, occhi chiari, sul celeste-grigio. Ha i capelli molto corti. Veste casual e se indossa scarpe da ginnastica, mette solo Nike.


Mi spiace ma per lo più non c'hai preso, neanche sulla marca delle scarpe da ginnastica. Però vesto casual, quello si. Di solito.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2012)

non ho fantasia...però vediamo se con l'accumularsi delle proposte,non mi venga in mente qualcosa


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma per lo più non c'hai preso, neanche sulla marca delle scarpe da ginnastica. Però vesto casual, quello si. Di solito.


non ci ha preso neanche su Tebe..non parliamo poi di Sua Eccellenza il Mitico Conte....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ci ha preso neanche su Tebe..non parliamo poi di Sua Eccellenza il Mitico Conte....


Teston nel mio profilo ci sono le foto...
Ma su certi punti ci ha preso eh?
Uso spesso scarpe molto eleganti 
che mi sono fatto confezionare a posta per suonare i pedali dell'organo.
E sui muscoli ha sbagliato...ma suonando l'organo io ho un gastrocnemio...che fa impression.
Mi hanno sempre chiesto quanta bici faccia...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*


Capelli perfettamente pettinati
Altezza 1.65...
barba di circa un giorno
occhi scuri ma penetranti( e non solo quelli)
pantaloni in tessuto gessato neri con giacca annessa
cravatta di seta raffinata...
Scarpe eleganti...
Portamento elegante..



*Lothar*

Altezza 1.80
capelli brizzolati un po' mossi
occhi blu 
leggera abbronzatura
jeans
camicia bianca fuori dai jeans magari mezza slacciata...
Scalzo....


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lothar57*:

Uomo sulla cinquantina, capelli brizzolati corti, altezza media (1,70). E' un simpaticone con le gote rosse, ride sempre e ha gli occhi da cucciolone, castano scuro. Indossa sempre la camicia...


----------



## Hirohito (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe : biondina, snella, androgina

Lunapiena : bruna, tondetta, sorriso a 48 denti

Farfalla : alta, bruna, prosperosa

Quintina : mogano, volto sorridente, fine

Sole : castana, volto adolescenziale, normolinea

Simy : brunona, sorrisona, procace


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

*Matra.*
Piccolina, castana chiara, sguardo deciso. elegante con pantaloni. Poche gonne.
*Erab*
capelli mossi, un pò lunghi, barba di due giorni, sguardo furbo/sornione. Sportivo con attenzione ai particolari.
*Ultimosangre*
Scuro di capelli e occhi, magro. Scattante. Barba fatta. Iper spportivo
*Toy.*
Alta, formosa. Bionda, capelli lunghi a onde. Sorridente. Abbigliamento che si nota. Colori decisi.
*Disaule*
capelli scuri, lisci, sotto le orecchie. Una Valentina meno Valentina. Anche lei soprattutto in pantaloni
*Minerva.*
Mani curate senza anelli. Magra. Occhi chiari, alta. Con le tette però. Sguardo severo. capelli alle spalle. Mossi e...chiari. Eleganza alla mitica Coco.
*Sbriciolata.*
me la immagino come me. Unica differenza l colore dei capelli. lei più chiari dei miei.Abbigliamento sportivo e comodo.


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

Grazie Tebe  La mia altezza è solo 1,70 però ho le tette, quelle si  e pure sul mosso dei capelli (mossissimi!) ci hai preso!

L'abbigliamento... da maschiaccio ahahahah! Mi mancano solo gli anfibi borchiati!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Allora.

Tebe: 







Lothar:







Troy:







Oscuro:







Simy







E poi boh. Mi verrà in mente qualcun'altro dopo.


----------



## ToyGirl (1 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:

Mo Tebe ti mangia VIVO!!!

Grazie per il ritratto... sai che quelle calze lì le ho messe solo due volte? 

Io solo mutande bianche e calzini colorati con i fiorellini


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Agosto 2012)

Vi immagino tutti come piccoli orchetti, un po' come i puffi, ma solo verdi e perennemente incazzati con il mondo :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

@Tebe : grazie, sei tanto dolce, ma non sono assolutamente sportivo. Anche se ho passato gli anni in cui pensi che l'autodistruzione abbia un qualche fascino, non ho una grande cura di me.

Comunque si sono magro... Hai cannato colore degli occhi pero' sono verdi!
Capelli... Boh abbastanza indefiniti, direi. 
Castano chiaro forse e' il colore che più si avvicina.

Sai ... Una volta mi piacevo pure.
Non molto, s'intende, pero' il giusto per stare bene con me stesso.

Dovrei andare a lezione di autostima da Lothar!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> @Tebe : grazie, sei tanto dolce, ma non sono assolutamente sportivo. Anche se ho passato gli anni in cui pensi che l'autodistruzione abbia un qualche fascino, non ho una grande cura di me.
> 
> Comunque si sono magro... Hai cannato colore degli occhi pero' sono verdi!
> Capelli... Boh abbastanza indefiniti, direi.
> ...


Ricorda la terapia GAS...
Gnocca
Amici
San Giovese


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Tebe : biondina, snella, androgina
> 
> Lunapiena : bruna, tondetta, sorriso a 48 denti
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

Sole: bellissima
Farfie: gnoccolona
Chiara: supersexy
Simy: bonazza
nausicaa: stellare
tuba: sciallo
papero: buhopillonzo
hiro: testosteronico
daveone: gentleman
passante: sir


----------



## Sole (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Sole: bellissima
> Farfie: gnoccolona
> Chiara: supersexy
> Simy: bonazza
> ...


Quintina: gnocca (ma un po' bacchettona)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quintina: gnocca (ma un po' bacchettona)



non è colpa mia, è che mi fanno schifo certe cose...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Tebe : biondina, snella, androgina
> 
> Lunapiena : bruna, tondetta, sorriso a 48 denti
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Conte*
> 
> 
> Capelli perfettamente pettinati
> ...



per che mi riguarda quasi bingo,occhi pero'cobalto tipo husky:mrgreen:...abbronzatura tanta...abbigliamento ok se nn lavoro..ma camicia sempre..e non scalzo..


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora.
> 
> Tebe:
> 
> ...



Ma no dai!!! Sono così solo quando faccio i soffocotti....
io tenera


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai!!! Sono così solo quando faccio i soffocotti....
> io tenera



buongiorno tebe quando fai i soffocotti sei così?... non farlo a me che ti spezzi i denti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

MMmmmmm. Vi conosco già in troppi di persona, ma ci provo. Considerando che non so descrivere le persone, uso i personaggi famosi

Oscuro    :  Gassman ne "Il Sorpasso"
Lothar     :  Guido Nicheli, qualsiasi film (a parte l'accento milanese)
Tebe       :  Audrey Hepburn in "Colazione da Tiffany" ma incrociata con Victoria Abril in "Legami"
Perplesso : Al Pacino in "L'Avvocato del Diavolo"
Minerva   : Joan Allen in "Pleasantville"
Free        : Kate Blanchett in "The Aviator"

Tanto per cominciare :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Mi vedi così demoniaco,MM?

in effetti ai tempi,mi proposero per un esorcismo.....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmmm. Vi conosco già in troppi di persona, ma ci provo. Considerando che non so descrivere le persone, uso i personaggi famosi
> 
> Oscuro : Gassman ne "Il Sorpasso"
> Lothar : Guido Nicheli, qualsiasi film (a parte l'accento milanese)
> ...




:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

secondo lo ha pensato perchè come dice il personaggio di Pacino in quel film......la gente non mi vede arrivare


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi vedi così demoniaco,MM?
> 
> in effetti ai tempi,mi proposero per un esorcismo.....


Ho sempre avuto il terrore degli avvocati. Brutta razza :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

allora tranquillizzati,MM.....non sono avvocato


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora tranquillizzati,MM.....non sono avvocato


Mi era parso di capire così!

Mah, sai, è gente pericolosa, a volte si nascondono sotto false identità.......:scared:

Accoppiando la convinzione che tu fossi avvocato con il tono pacato col quale abitualmente ti mostri, mi è venuto naturale pensare ad Al Pacino in quella veste. Non me ne volere :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Matra.*
> Piccolina, castana chiara, sguardo deciso. elegante con pantaloni. Poche gonne.
> *Erab*
> capelli mossi, un pò lunghi, barba di due giorni, sguardo furbo/sornione. Sportivo con attenzione ai particolari.
> ...


uhmmmm... sappiamo già di avere alcuni ... ehm... tratti somatici comuni. Però ti credo più alta. L'abbigliamento ... fuori servizio... è spesso sportivo... sempre comodo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmmm... sappiamo già di avere alcuni ... ehm...* tratti somatici comuni*. Però ti credo più alta. L'abbigliamento ... fuori servizio... è spesso sportivo... sempre comodo.


.....Cameltoe? :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

*?*

IO NON RIESCO INVECE....



potrei dire solo di persone che conosco....

mi sforzo ma non ci riesco....
fumo una sigaretta e ci penso meglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> .....Cameltoe? :mrgreen:


no, culo prensile. E' risaputo oramai.:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, culo prensile. E' risaputo oramai.:mrgreen:


Già, non mi ricordavo! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IO NON RIESCO INVECE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non provarti a baciarmi, dopo! :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Già, non mi ricordavo! :rotfl:


ma come! 
Il culo prensile mio e di Sbri ormai è famoso OVUNQUE!

Legami? Victoria?

Ho adorato quel film!!!!
bellissimo!

Grazie
flapflap


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non provarti a baciarmi, dopo! :incazzato:



:kiss:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma come!
> Il culo prensile mio e di Sbri ormai è famoso OVUNQUE!
> 
> Legami? Victoria?
> ...


Sono andato sul sicuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :kiss:






(ex fumatore rompicazzo, non farci caso :mrgreen


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmmm. Vi conosco già in troppi di persona, ma ci provo. Considerando che non so descrivere le persone, uso i personaggi famosi
> 
> Oscuro    :  Gassman ne "Il Sorpasso"
> Lothar     :  Guido Nicheli, qualsiasi film (a parte l'accento milanese)
> ...



azz...che raffineria...ehm volevo dire raffinatezza, troppo buono:mrgreen:

a me ricordi vagamente Jud Law, ultime foto, va a vedè


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> (ex fumatore rompicazzo, non farci caso :mrgreen


BEATO TE...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> azz...che raffineria...ehm volevo dire raffinatezza, troppo buono:mrgreen:
> 
> a me ricordi vagamente Jud Law, ultime foto, va a vedè



Mmmmmmm......

Visitina dall'oculista? No?



Grazie, comunque, la mia autostima ringrazia (anche se quello fa sempre la parte del pazzo)


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> Jud Law


E.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!Dimenticato qualcuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",*TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",*Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",*Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"*Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",*Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!*Dimenticato qualcuno?


*MORTO.*


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Dai pippo baudo niente male no?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai pippo baudo niente male no?


Cazzo si, assolutamente amico. Ma Sbriciolata col culo sfondato ha sfondato me, per dire. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!Dimenticato qualcuno?




Io sono Heidi?

Che bello... e le caprette mi fanno ciao? e i monti mi sorridono?

Grazie Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Vabbè.*

Vabbè ho estremizzato dai!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mmmmmmm......
> 
> Visitina dall'oculista? No?
> 
> ...



dai, sei un tipo "inglese", no?
non ti ci vedi proprio?


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Quintina*

Ti sorrede pure peter cr pisello fra le mani........!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!Dimenticato qualcuno?



non le assomiglio per niente!:mrgreen:

ma tu sei biondino quindi?
sotto copertura oscuro:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ho estremizzato dai!


Eccerto, è lì il bello.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*No*

No,biondo mi ci chiamano i coleghi per prendermi per il culo,sono sale e pepe......!!Ma quanto cazzo mi piacevano i film di maurizio merli......!:up:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, è lì il bello.



ma quel tizio lì chi è, un soprano?
scusa ma non guardo molto la tv


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",*Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!*Dimenticato qualcuno?


apperò


----------



## quinty (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma quel tizio lì chi è, un soprano?
> scusa ma non guardo molto la tv


è tony!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Sbricilolata*

Sbriciolata è bincaneve in"Biancaneve sotto i nani"!Mi sembra meno trivilae e più di classe"


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sorrede pure peter cr pisello fra le mani........!


Ahahahahah


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

Comunque io sono l'unica pura in mezzo a un branco di mignottone con i culi rotti!


si vede che Oscuro ha colto la mia vera anima!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,biondo mi ci chiamano i coleghi per prendermi per il culo,sono sale e pepe......!!Ma quanto cazzo mi piacevano i film di maurizio merli......!:up:


Sale e pepe?





Uhm.....interessante


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque io sono l'unica pura in mezzo a un branco di mignottone con i culi rotti!
> 
> 
> si vede che Oscuro ha colto la mia vera anima!


Ma a cag......e ti hanno giá mandata oggi?


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*QUintina*

Sei stata mitica:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a cag......e ti hanno giá mandata oggi?


non mi pare


ora vado


ma comunque rimango l'unica anima pura, anche sul cesso! gne gne gne


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Dai e storia vecchia, son brizzolato da 27 anni,sei la donna del commissario.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma quel tizio lì chi è, un soprano?
> scusa ma non guardo molto la tv


Si. Sarebbe Tony Soprano, il capofamiglia.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Kid*

Kid Gigi redere in"Il secondo tragico fantozzi"!!!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,biondo mi ci chiamano i coleghi per prendermi per il culo,sono sale e pepe......!!Ma quanto cazzo mi piacevano i film di maurizio merli......!:up:



a me mi chiamavano la svedese, i muratori di ercolano con cui ho lavorato per un po':mrgreen:
in realtà non lo sembro affatto, ma sai che hanno la mania dei soprannomi!
oddio quanti! uno lo chiamavano ciro pall'e merda, un altro posa le valigie, poi osso, occhiobello, zombo, pescione...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:


Comunque ora tocca a me:

Tebe: donna ultratrentenne con vistosi tacchi a spillo e sguardo sicuro di sè
Minerva: una bella donna mora, con forme e movimenti aggrazziati
Oscuro: un terrone rompicoglioni con occhiali da sole 
ToyGirl: ragazza molto gnocca, ma pure un pò stronza

Gli utenti "storici" li ho visti tutti dal vivo e non riesco ad immaginarmeli diversi.


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:



ma scusa, hai messo la foto...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Fino a 20anni adoravo le bionde con gl occhi azzurri..poi ho cambiato gusti adesso le more....!!


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Kid Gigi redere in"Il secondo tragico fantozzi"!!!


LOL


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa, hai messo la foto...:rotfl:


Pure tu hai ragione.... :up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Kid*

Occhiali da sole ray-ban a goccia azzurrati abbinati a completti blu camicia bianca e cravatta azzurra!!:up:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhiali da sole ray-ban a goccia azzurrati abbinati a completti blu camicia bianca e cravatta azzurra!!:up:


L'unica volta che ho messo camicia e cravatta è stata al mio matrimonio! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fino a 20anni adoravo le bionde con gl occhi azzurri..poi ho cambiato gusti adesso le more....!!


peccato, nessuna delle due:singleeye:
castano chiara con gli occhi verdi


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> peccato, nessuna delle due:singleeye:
> castano chiara con gli occhi verdi


ADORO gli occhi verdi!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Guarda,mi son sempre piaciute le donne in generale,postura aggressiva,vita stretta,gamba slanciata,una seconda va bene,e sedere socievole ed espansivo,occhi da cerbiatto!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Kid*

Io ho occhi verdi,verde scuro.....!


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhiali da sole ray-ban a goccia azzurrati abbinati a completti blu camicia bianca e cravatta azzurra!!:up:


Vai a guidare gli autobus!!!!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> ADORO gli occhi verdi!


ehm...sono anche un po' grigi:singleeye:
e i tuoi?


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho occhi verdi,verde scuro.....!


Si ma io non vado sotto la terza, ti avviso.


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ehm...sono anche un po' grigi:singleeye:
> e i tuoi?


Grigio-azzurri. Età?

Se ti stai domandando se ci sto provando, la risposta è si.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:


*Alan Ford*

_"Bionda scopa dall'aspetto timido e grullo" :mrgreen:_


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Alan Ford*
> 
> _"Bionda scopa dall'aspetto timido e grullo" :mrgreen:_


Non sei troppo lontano. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Si bravo,guido gli autobus di notte,senza mani a cazzo dritto,ogni fermata uno spettacolo...!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Grigio-azzurri. Età?
> 
> Se ti stai domandando se ci sto provando, la risposta è si.



tu?? non ci credo nemmeno se mi mandi i fiori!








prova con una torta, va':mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> apperò


devo ammettere che sono rimasta un pò così anche io....
Non l'avrei detto guarda. 
Più che altro...che so...chiappe assassine ecco o...non toccare quelle chiappe...insomma...una roba più fine ecco...
Comunque Oscuro...in effetti io e Alba...un qualcosa che ci accomuna c'è.
Devo capire quale.
a si! L'età?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

Ispirate i 90 gradi credimi!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,mi son sempre piaciute le donne in generale,postura aggressiva,vita stretta,gamba slanciata,una seconda va bene,e sedere socievole ed espansivo,occhi da cerbiatto!!



fuochino:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si bravo,guido gli autobus di notte,senza mani a cazzo dritto,ogni fermata uno spettacolo...!


Non voglio sapere con cosa obliteri


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,mi son sempre piaciute le donne in generale,postura aggressiva,vita stretta,gamba slanciata,una seconda va bene,e sedere socievole ed espansivo,occhi da cerbiatto!!


Eh, non ci sei andato lontano!. Free è un bocconcino prelibato :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Cor culo!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Di free mi attira altro....................!


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ispirate i 90 gradi credimi!


Come ispirate.
Si parlava di Sbri e del suo culo allegro, mica del mio.
Ispiro il 90 gradi anche io?
:scared:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo ammettere che sono rimasta un pò così anche io....
> Non l'avrei detto guarda.
> Più che altro...che so...chiappe assassine ecco o...non toccare quelle chiappe...insomma...una roba più fine ecco...
> Comunque Oscuro...in effetti io e Alba...un qualcosa che ci accomuna c'è.
> ...


o la 5^ taglia?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di free mi attira altro....................!


Ma, scusa, hai fatto una descrizione che ci azzecca di molto, cos'altro intendi? 
La nostra Free merita comunque :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

Si parlava di te e della parietti,ispirate i 90 gradi, punto!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Occhiali *da sole ray-ban a goccia azzurrati *abbinati a completti blu camicia bianca e cravatta azzurra!!:up:


effettivamente quegli occhiali ti stanno da Dio tesoro...


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*m.m*

Sai io sono strano...di free mi attira la parte maschile!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> devo ammettere che sono rimasta un pò così anche io....
> Non l'avrei detto guarda.
> Più che altro...che so...chiappe assassine ecco o...non toccare quelle chiappe...insomma...una roba più fine ecco...
> Comunque Oscuro...in effetti io e Alba...un qualcosa che ci accomuna c'è.
> ...


Ma va, la Parietti è una grezza, una pescivendola vestita della festa. Non c'è paragone, dammi retta


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Ma a 90 gradi che ti frega che lavoro fa?Va bene pure na bella pescivendola...un bel saragone ciò metto io!:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si parlava di te e della parietti,ispirate i 90 gradi, punto!


La Parietti i 9o me li ispira per non guardarla in faccia. Tebe invece merita davvero! Dev'essere di una maneggevolezza.......


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> fuochino:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Parietti i 9o me li ispira per non guardarla in faccia. Tebe invece merita davvero! Dev'essere di una maneggevolezza.......


non crearti problemi tanto la Parietti con te non ci viene... e neanche Tebe:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

La pareitti mi ispira i 90 gradi ammanettata,e tenuta per i capelli!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

*ciao oscù*

dimmi nà cosa  ma Tebe tiene nù bell 16?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Tebe non ci viene e mi son messo l'anima in pace sulla parietti...ho ancora speranze...!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma, scusa, hai fatto una descrizione che ci azzecca di molto, cos'altro intendi?
> La nostra Free merita comunque :mrgreen:


caro MM, Oscuro vuole che gli pianto due sgommate come si deve sotto casa!:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente quegli occhiali ti stanno da Dio tesoro...


gli danno più carisma e sintomatico mistero

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Non qualcosa di più.....!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe non ci viene e mi son messo l'anima in pace sulla parietti...ho ancora speranze...!



azz....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Ok gli occhiali da sole,racconta dell'ovatta nei pantaloni..............!


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Parietti i 9o me li ispira per non guardarla in faccia. Tebe invece merita davvero! Dev'essere di una maneggevolezza.......


sei sempre molto galante...
(io mi imbarazzo con i complimenti. Ok l'ho detto)


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La pareitti mi ispira i 90 gradi ammanettata,e *tenuta per i capelli*!



ops! ti è rimasta in mano la parrucca!:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe....son troppo reattivo e rissoso!!


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non qualcosa di più.....!:rotfl:



ok...3 sgommate?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok gli occhiali da sole,racconta dell'ovatta nei pantaloni..............!


ovatta??? quale ovatta....  
cmq perchè dovrei raccontare gli affari nostri sul forum...


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*free*

Vabbè tanto non scappa uguale!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La pareitti mi ispira i 90 gradi ammanettata,e tenuta per i capelli!


Ok, allora tu pensa alla Parietti che io mi occupo di Tebe!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Ma dai ci si può fidare qui dentro.............!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

uhmmm... però questo giochino è curioso... poichè ognuno sa com'è il suo aspetto fisico... e poichè parecchi utenti conoscono quello di altri... per approssimazioni successive di alcuni si viene a sapere poco... di altri molto. Di noi donne... a forza di parlarne con Maurizio... le taglie si sanno quasi tutte ad esempio... Maurizio infatti potrebbe dare, secondo me, un'immagine stilizzata di ciascuna di noi. Ma degli uomini continuiamo a sapere pochino.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Tebe cosa ne pensa però?Tebe dai sii sincera!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe cosa ne pensa però?Tebe dai sii sincera!


Mo' Tebe mi stronca.......:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Parietti i 9o me li ispira per *non guardarla in faccia*. Tebe invece merita davvero! Dev'essere di una maneggevolezza.......


e pensare che era così bella... quando era lei.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai ci si può fidare qui dentro.............!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



dipende dai punti di vista...però insomma dire che metti l'ovatta nei pantaloni come ammortizzatore perchè quando entri in macchina rischi di sbattere sul volante e farti male mi pare eccessivo... :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Già che bel culo servizievole la parietti!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Posso ammaccare la macchina ogni volta?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e pensare che era così bella... quando era lei.


Si, prima dei parabordi e del gommone! Si parla del paleolitico
Che poi col gommone i parabordi servono a poco :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista...però insomma dire che metti l'ovatta nei pantaloni come ammortizzatore perchè quando entri in macchina rischi di sbattere sul volante e farti male mi pare eccessivo... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


o lo mette per fare volume? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io na pecora con la parietti pure adesso!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso ammaccare la macchina ogni volta?


con la testa oscù? :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso ammaccare la macchina ogni volta?


già 
però ora meglio che taccia và....


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io na pecora con la parietti pure adesso!


:up::up::up::up::up:

pure io


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> o lo mette per fare volume? :rotfl:


ma scherzi!!!! 
ma assolutamente no!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Con il glande fratè!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io na pecora con la parietti pure adesso!


Ma si, anche perchè è estate, e la bistecca nel calorifero spento rende poco


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con il glande fratè!


azz tenimm ò stess problem fratè

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:


Perchè tutte sanno che neanche lontanamente si potrebbero avvicinare alla realtà


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Io na pecora pure con la clerici....con la milo....con la carrà.....!!!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma scherzi!!!!
> ma assolutamente no!


che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?:mrgreen::mrgreen::fischio:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai e storia vecchia, son brizzolato da 27 anni,sei la donna del commissario.....!:rotfl:


Non avevo notato

:lipstick:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Pensi sempre ad altro.....!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io na pecora pure con la clerici....con la milo....con la carrà.....!!!


Vada per la Clerici, ma la Milo e la Carrà..............!!!!!!!
No, grazie, passo :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che ne sai tu di un campo di grano?:mrgreen::mrgreen::fischio:



mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere......ma se lo scrivo è perchè lo so :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*m.m*

Ma le pecore vanno fatte anche per sfregio,pecore con lo sputo....!Mio dio come siamo messi male quì dentro!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vada per la Clerici, ma la Milo e la Carrà..............!!!!!!!
> No, grazie, passo :unhappy:


la clerici non credo stia in astinenza o abbia da recriminare qualcosa visto l'algerino che se la scopa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*SImy*

A roma son famoso ehhh!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A *roma *son famoso ehhh!



adesso si dice cosi


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere......ma se lo scrivo è perchè lo so :mrgreen:


sei urologa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Hai ragione roma e dintorni......!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione roma e dintorni......!



stupido! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sei urologa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

*Oscuro*

Senti, non ho mai avuto velleità gerontofile, nemmeno adesso che non son più ragazzino. Non le pretendo fanciulle, ma cacchio, c'è un limite a tutto, dai!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no


:sarcastic:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... però questo giochino è curioso... poichè ognuno sa com'è il suo aspetto fisico... e poichè parecchi utenti conoscono quello di altri... per approssimazioni successive di alcuni si viene a sapere poco... di altri molto. Di noi donne... a forza di parlarne con Maurizio... le taglie si sanno quasi tutte ad esempio... Maurizio infatti potrebbe dare, secondo me, un'immagine stilizzata di ciascuna di noi. *Ma degli uomini continuiamo a sapere pochino.*



veramente sappiamo i cm di Spider!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Credimi quello dopo i 65 son le migliori le metti a 90 e così rimangono...............!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Quintina*

Anche i miei.........di cm!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> veramente sappiamo i cm di Spider!


e non solo i suoi... ho letto varie misurazioni, di recente.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi quello dopo i 65 son le migliori le metti a 90 e così rimangono...............!:rotfl:


Ah, ho capito! Dopo i 65, ai 90 ne mancan sempre meno! 25, 24, 23, 22..........:rotfl:


----------



## quinty (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche i miei.........di cm!!



me li sono persi... Quanto?


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Io conosco i cm del conte:3.4cm in erezione davanti,e 32.7 da moscio dietro,cammina a fatica.......!!:rotfl:


----------



## quinty (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non solo i suoi... ho letto varie misurazioni, di recente.


e dimmele


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non solo i suoi... ho letto varie misurazioni, di recente.


:fischio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non solo i suoi... ho letto varie misurazioni, di recente.


Rilievi eseguiti personalmente? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Io son 1.91 per 21.5 tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son 1.91 per 21.5 tu?



hahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ridi*

Ridi....chiedi a tu madre va.......!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son 1.91 per 21.5 tu?


1,70 per 22


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Rilievi eseguiti personalmente? :mrgreen:


ti sembro una che gira col righello?:mrgreen: guardate che a certe cose... a meno di differenze eclatanti dalla media... ci guardate solo voi, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... però questo giochino è curioso... poichè ognuno sa com'è il suo aspetto fisico... e poichè parecchi utenti conoscono quello di altri... per approssimazioni successive di alcuni si viene a sapere poco... di altri molto. Di noi donne... a forza di parlarne con Maurizio... le taglie si sanno quasi tutte ad esempio... Maurizio infatti potrebbe dare, secondo me, un'immagine stilizzata di ciascuna di noi. Ma degli uomini continuiamo a sapere pochino.


Cara Sbri, ti vedo molto simile a  Emanuela Folliero

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> e dimmele


visto Quinty? basta chiedere... come ai pescatori... e l'attendibilità è la stessa


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*battiato*

Però niente male!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son 1.9 per 21.5 tu?


1.9 è lo spessore?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto Quinty? basta chiedere... come ai pescatori... e l'attendibilità è la stessa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Io son sicero!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Sbri, ti vedo molto simile a Emanuela Folliero
> 
> Maurizio


a te invece io ti vedo come alvaro vitali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Sbri, ti vedo molto simile a Emanuela Folliero
> 
> Maurizio


beh, ti ringrazio... bellissima donna... la Foliero. Io no, ma me ne sono fatta una ragione.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto Quinty? basta chiedere... come ai pescatori... e l'attendibilità è la stessa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sembre di essere tornate a scuola...ci mancano solo i disegnini sulle porte del bagno e sui muri...


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sicero!


pure io che senso avrebbe mentire?...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, ti ringrazio... bellissima donna... la Foliero.* Io no*, ma me ne sono fatta una ragione.



ma che dici!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> pure io che senso avrebbe mentire?...


ma ssì, bimbi, scherzavo


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, ti ringrazio... bellissima donna... la Foliero. Io no, ma me ne sono fatta una ragione.



sei più bella della foliero.. perchè  VERA


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

SI se io faccio il disegnino del mio,sulle porte non c'entra però!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

è un forum di superdotati?


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sembro una che gira col righello?:mrgreen: guardate che a certe cose... a meno di differenze eclatanti dalla media... ci guardate solo voi, eh?



io ho sempre il metro in macchina
ed anche la bindella!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI se io faccio il disegnino del mio,sulle porte non c'entra però!!!



bocca mia taci....


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Tranne il conte si....!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> è un forum di superdotati?


E secondo te perchè stiamo qui da anni?!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

BELLA DOMANDA: CHE CE STATE A Fà?


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI se io faccio il disegnino del mio,sulle porte non c'entra però!!!


fa come me  lo fai in scala ridotta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo te perchè stiamo qui da anni?!:mrgreen:



io sto qui da prima di te e non lo sapevo...

tutta colpa della mia bacchettonaggine


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a te invece io ti vedo come alvaro vitali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Alvaro Vitali si adatta più a te, dato che scrivi solo idiozie e mai una cosa seria da quando sei qui, a parte l 'illusorio e vano tentativo di broccolare qualcuna.

Se propio ti interessa sono molto simile a  Keanu Reeves capelli corti  siamo anche  alti uguali

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io sto qui da prima di te e non lo sapevo...
> 
> tutta colpa della mia bacchettonaggine



perchè tu sei una minchiapriva :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> io sto qui da prima di te e non lo sapevo...
> 
> tutta colpa della mia bacchettonaggine



ora torno a sorridere ai monti


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alvaro Vitali si adatta più a te, dato che scrivi solo idiozie e mai una cosa seria da quando sei qui, a parte l 'illusorio e vano tentativo di broccolare qualcuna.
> 
> Se propio ti interessa sono molto simile a Keanu Reeves capelli corti siamo anche alti uguali
> 
> Maurizio


curati forse sei ancora in tempo ahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, ti ringrazio... bellissima donna... la Foliero. Io no, ma me ne sono fatta una ragione.


Le tue misure mi hanno fatto pensare a lei,

Maurizio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alvaro Vitali si adatta più a te, dato che scrivi solo idiozie e mai una cosa seria da quando sei qui, a parte l 'illusorio e vano tentativo di broccolare qualcuna.
> 
> Se propio ti interessa sono molto simile a  Keanu Reeves capelli corti  siamo anche  alti uguali
> 
> Maurizio


postaci una foto dai!!!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le tue misure mi hanno fatto pensare a lei,
> 
> Maurizio


ruffiano  ma tanto non te la dà nessuna ... anche se ci hai provato a fare la vittima sparendo per un pò per poi tornare a dire stronzate:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ruffiano ma tanto non te la dà nessuna ... anche se ci hai provato a fare la vittima sparendo per un pò per poi tornare a dire stronzate:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e dai! lascialo stare!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Però è vero in questo sito tranne quell'atrezzo donne generose ed espansive ZERO!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> postaci una foto dai!!!


Mi sono dovuto cancellare da FB per averla messa , non penso di metterla qui, poi ho detto anche troppo ora sbriciolata può capire chi sono.

Maurizio


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Scusate maaa... Sono io quello strano visto che non me lo sono mai misurato?  Cioè, onestamente, mi sentirei piuttosto coglione con un'erezione e un righello in mano. Ma poi scusate, ci sarebbe da considerare pure la circonferenza! 
Alle medie alcuni dei miei compagni idioti in effetti lo facevano... Mah, bah. Sò strano.


----------



## gas (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI se io faccio il disegnino del mio,sulle porte non c'entra però!!!


Ma sei mica un lillipuziano? :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai! lascialo stare!



ok  ma mi danno fastidio i finti perbenini..


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> postaci una foto dai!!!


tiè, fatti gli occhi


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Geko*

Infatti mi è stato misurato duo o tre volte....una volta con le sigarette !


----------



## gas (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però è vero in questo sito tranne quell'atrezzo donne generose ed espansive ZERO!!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Mi*

Mi son beccato un rubino rosso perche ci ho il cazzo grosso...rosikate...!!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son beccato un rubino rosso perche ci ho il cazzo grosso...rosikate...!!


ahahahahah:up::up::up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son beccato un rubino rosso perche ci ho il cazzo grosso...rosikate...!!


Gente senza sportività. De Coubertain non approverebbe.

Oppure è qualcuno cui hai fregato il parcheggio..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le tue misure mi hanno fatto pensare a lei,
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio, ehm... ti ringrazio ma... la Foliero ha una quinta abbondante... e a occhio e croce direi che ha una 42... deve essere anche una decina di centimetri più alta di me...


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Pensa*

Pensa un pò qui dentro come stiamo!


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sono dovuto cancellare da FB per averla messa , non penso di metterla qui, poi ho detto anche troppo ora sbriciolata può capire chi sono.
> 
> Maurizio



fff:


----------



## quinty (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tiè, fatti gli occhiView attachment 5154


ma questo è Maurizio?

cavoli, è proprio uguale a Keanu!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son beccato un rubino rosso perche ci ho il cazzo grosso...rosikate...!!


Magari è una donna che hai respinto e adesso che sa che ce l'ha grosso è ancora più incazzata:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

La Folliero!!!!

Quella si che mi ispira i 90°. Ma anche tutte le altre inclinazioni!

(anche se ha la 5^, fa nulla, va bene lo stesso :mrgreen


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Scusate maaa... Sono io quello strano visto che non me lo sono mai misurato?  Cioè, onestamente, mi sentirei piuttosto coglione con un'erezione e un righello in mano. Ma poi scusate, ci sarebbe da considerare pure la circonferenza!
> Alle medie alcuni dei miei compagni idioti in effetti lo facevano... Mah, bah. Sò strano.


Scusa Gekino..c'è il calibro per questo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maurizio, ehm... ti ringrazio ma... la Foliero ha una quinta abbondante... e a occhio e croce direi che ha una 42... deve essere anche una decina di centimetri più alta di me...


ma no, sarà alta 163  solo che porta sempre i trampoli tipo tacco 15, ha le tette rifatte quello si, penso che porta la 40 è magra molto,l 'ultima volta che l 'ho vista a Comacchio.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe....son troppo reattivo e rissoso!!


si...

:scared:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*tebe*

Vabbè.....


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi son beccato un rubino rosso perche ci ho il cazzo grosso...rosikate...!!


io non posso approvarti....
cmq sai che la gente rosica...che vuoi farci....


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*simy*

Pazienza!!!Mi farò una pippa a due mani!


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe cosa ne pensa però?Tebe dai sii sincera!


Sono un giunco. Sono flessuosa. Sono...sottile. Sono giocosa. Sono anche di facili costumi, per cui.

Scelgo MM. 

Lui mi guarderebbe in faccia e mi tratterebbe come merito.
Con gentilezza e anche no. Ma sempre.Guardandomi negli occhi. E mai. Mai come un buco da riempire.










:scared: fermatemi sono in modalità porno oggi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

La Folliero ha le tette naturali, tanto che da qualche anno le stanno cascando sempre più.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...
> 
> :scared:


Tebe la vedo sul genere di Arly Jover fra qualche anno

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista...però insomma dire che metti l'ovatta nei pantaloni come ammortizzatore perchè quando entri in macchina rischi di sbattere sul volante e farti male mi pare eccessivo... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


una volta da gIovIne misi il cotone nel reggiseno e poi feci il bagno in mare.





:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma no, sarà alta 163 solo che porta sempre i trampoli tipo tacco 15, ha le tette rifatte quello si, penso che porta la 40 è magra molto,l 'ultima volta che l 'ho vista a Comacchio.
> 
> Maurizio


Confermo


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono un giunco. Sono flessuosa. Sono...sottile. Sono giocosa. Sono anche di facili costumi, per cui.
> 
> Scelgo MM.
> 
> ...



Vangelo cara.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono un giunco. Sono flessuosa. Sono...sottile. Sono giocosa. Sono anche di facili costumi, per cui.
> 
> Scelgo MM.
> 
> ...


Il tempo di trovare una scusa ed arrivo. Son 90 Km abbondanti, abbi pazienza!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una volta da gIovIne misi il cotone nel reggiseno e poi feci il bagno in mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il costume è ancora umido?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo


oppalà che non sono l'unica che può conoscere Maurizio. Ma noi non vogliamo sapere chi è... vero Farfy?:singleeye:


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Gekino..c'è il calibro per questo:rotfl::rotfl:


E vabbeh, si capisce che se una dovesse chiedermi le misure sarò costretto a mostrarmi tutt'ignudo visto che, me tapino, le sconosco!  :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO",Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!Dimenticato qualcuno?


Parvemi di averti già detto che Farfalla non me la devi toccare manco col pensiero?  :sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E vabbeh, si capisce che se una dovesse chiedermi le misure sarò costretto a mostrarmi tutt'ignudo visto che, me tapino, le sconosco!  :mrgreen:


guarda che ha postato Maurizietto nostro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il tempo di trovare una scusa ed arrivo. Son 90 Km abbondanti, abbi pazienza!!!!!!!!!!!!


ah ma non sei già partito?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La cosa interessante di questo thread, è che nessuno vuole immaginarsi me. :rotfl:


Joude Law in alfie
...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pazienza!!!Mi farò una pippa a due mani!



disapprovata pure io :mrgreen:
ormai siamo nell'occhio del ciclone tesoro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> una volta da gIovIne misi il cotone nel reggiseno e poi feci il bagno in mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ha postato Maurizietto nostro... View attachment 5155



E' una nuova specie scoperta recentemente in Amazzonia

Maurizio


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ha postato Maurizietto nostro... View attachment 5155


 Ma che minchia va cercando Maurizio su internet?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Folliero ha le tette naturali, tanto che da qualche anno le stanno cascando sempre più.


e' vero, ho quotato Maurizio ma non avevo letto delle tette.....


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Scusate maaa... Sono io quello strano visto che non me lo sono mai misurato?  Cioè, onestamente, mi sentirei piuttosto coglione con un'erezione e un righello in mano. Ma poi scusate, ci sarebbe da considerare pure la circonferenza!
> Alle medie alcuni dei miei compagni idioti in effetti lo facevano... Mah, bah. Sò strano.


si, sei strano. Tutti ce lo siamo misurato.
Anche io.
23.2 per 17 di circonferenza.
Altro che Cameltoe, ci avevate creduto eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma non sei già partito?


 Certo! Ero già in viaggio, digitavo con la lingua, il cell appoggiato sul sedile del passeggero.......:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che minchia va cercando Maurizio su internet?



è il pesce pene....almeno cosi c'è scritto nell'articolo che ha postato maurizio :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fff:


vedo che la faccina mia e di Mim fa furore!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, sei strano. *Tutti ce lo siamo misurato*.
> Anche io.
> 23.2 per 17 di circonferenza.
> Altro che Cameltoe, ci avevate creduto eh?





Simy ha detto:


> è *il pesce pene*....almeno cosi c'è scritto nell'articolo che ha postato maurizio :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


uè come siamo pudici oggi e che è!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo! Ero già in viaggio, *digitavo con la lingua, il cell appoggiato sul sedile del passeggero*.......:diavoletto:


e che sei, una salamandra?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi di averti già detto che Farfalla non me la devi toccare manco col pensiero?  :sonar:


Ma con lui sono sposata (a quanto pare) e quindi posso sempre tradirlo


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe la vedo sul genere di Arly Jover fra qualche anno
> 
> Maurizio


epperò...ci sei andato vicino al genere


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vangelo cara.


Concordo. E' troppo importante e fa parte del tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La Folliero ha le tette naturali, tanto che da qualche anno le stanno cascando sempre più.


disgrazie che non capitano ha chi ha una massa ridotta... la legge di gravità mi è amica!


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uè come siamo pudici oggi e che è!


Ma no, la faccina è un facepalm...

Questo:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> epperò...ci sei andato vicino al genere


merito del weekend in roulotte

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo! Ero già in viaggio, digitavo con la lingua, il cell appoggiato sul sedile del passeggero.......:diavoletto:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


>


eddai come sei diventato ritroso da quando ci siamo lasciati....




due bruciature sullo scroto?
flap flap


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> epperò...ci sei andato vicino al genere


Mavvaaaaa
Maccheeeeee
Maddoooooveeeee


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eddai come sei diventato ritroso da quando ci siamo lasciati....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> disgrazie che non capitano ha chi ha una massa ridotta... la legge di gravità mi è amica!


pure a me!!!
AMICISSIMA!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> disgrazie che non capitano ha chi ha una massa ridotta... la legge di gravità mi è amica!


Anche per quello io di solito preferisco le "tavolette" :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mavvaaaaa
> Maccheeeeee
> Maddoooooveeeee


ma io mi vedo un pò così...ok lei ha i capelli lisci e gli occhi scuri però...dai...sarà il rachitismo...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> disgrazie che non capitano ha chi ha una massa ridotta... *la legge di gravità mi è amica*!


ld: anche a me ....ancora....


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ld: anche a me ....ancora....


per poco.
Tiè portatrice di tette assassine.
Peggio dell' antrace quelle robe li  che non oso nemmeno nominare

tette....:bleah:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma con lui sono sposata (a quanto pare) e quindi posso sempre tradirlo


Posso portarti in brasile con me,nel caso?

Visto che sono uno dei capi della Banda della Magliana......


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe io la vedo come un incrocio tra Carrie Anne Moss (ma non in Matrix) e Claire Forlani col fisicaccio di Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai!!! Sono così solo quando faccio i soffocotti....
> io tenera


Secondo me non ti vengono bene i soffocotti se sei così.

Ha mai pensato di cambiare prodotto? Tipoooo...i rigatoni! Ti verrebbero benissimo. 

Scherzo, ciao Tebe.


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per poco.
> Tiè portatrice di tette assassine.
> Peggio dell' antrace quelle robe li che non oso nemmeno nominare
> 
> tette....:bleah:


:triste:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe io la vedo come un incrocio tra Carrie Anne Moss (ma non in Matrix)


Perchè? E' bonissima in quel film.


----------



## geko (2 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? E' bonissima in quel film.


Per via del capello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per poco.
> Tiè portatrice di tette assassine.
> Peggio dell' antrace quelle robe li che non oso nemmeno nominare
> 
> tette....:bleah:


pensa Tebe che ho avuto per un periodo la quarta... devo dire a mia discolpa che allattavo....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Posso portarti in brasile con me,nel caso?
> 
> Visto che sono uno dei capi della Banda della Magliana......



Preparo le valigie








Oscuro tu manco a Roma mi inviti, e dai.....!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Per via del capello.



Ah, ok.

P.S: bono pure quello.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa Tebe che ho avuto per un periodo la quarta... devo dire a mia discolpa che allattavo....


Quello che conta è smettere poi quando è il momento. Assolta :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preparo le valigie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi che lo cazzio :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa Tebe che ho avuto per un periodo* la quarta.*.. devo dire a mia discolpa che allattavo....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa Tebe che ho avuto per un periodo la quarta... devo dire a mia discolpa che allattavo....


Va bè ma la quarta non mi sembra una cosa così sconvolgente


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Fantastica questa! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi che lo cazzio :mrgreen:



Ma no, è tipico degli uomini trascurare la moglie....e poi siincazzano se arriva un perplesso a rapirla:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

in ogni caso...per ora da questa gara ho ottenuto di essere visto come:

1-un avvocato
2-Satana
3-un criminale pluripregiudicato

non so se esserne confortato o meno......


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Per via del capello.


ma scusate, tutte aggressive?

Mizzica...mi faccio paura...

io davvero mi vedo così!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi che lo cazzio :mrgreen:


Simy invece la vedo un pò Keira Portman

Maurizio


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa Tebe che ho avuto per un periodo la quarta... devo dire a mia discolpa che allattavo....


Amo il periodo di allattamento... che poppe signori.

 E' durato due anni con il primo e con la seconda è sulla buona strada. :mrgreen:  Fiesta!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in ogni caso...per ora da questa gara ho ottenuto di essere visto come:
> 
> 1-un avvocato
> 2-Satana
> ...


E se ci fai caso, tutte e tre le figure perfettamente coerenti tra loro :mrgreen:

Fossi in te mi preoccuperei davvero! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in ogni caso...per ora da questa gara ho ottenuto di essere visto come:
> 
> 1-un avvocato
> 2-Satana
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no, è tipico degli uomini trascurare la moglie....e poi siincazzano se arriva un perplesso a rapirla:singleeye:


io cmq ti ho invitato un sacco di volte! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E se ci fai caso, tutte e tre le figure perfettamente coerenti tra loro :mrgreen:
> 
> Fossi in te mi preoccuperei davvero! :rotfl:


eh.....se aggiungi che ai tempi dell'università mi volevano sottoporre ad un esorcismo vero.....perchè uno dei miei compari d'appartamento s'era messo in testa che fossi indemoniato......


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Simy invece la vedo un pò Keira Portman
> 
> Maurizio



grazie! 
magari fossi come lei :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Amo il periodo di allattamento... che poppe signori.
> 
> E' durato due anni con il primo e con la seconda è sulla buona strada. :mrgreen:  Fiesta!


Ti piace il latte eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh.....se aggiungi che ai tempi dell'università mi volevano sottoporre ad un esorcismo vero.....perchè uno dei miei compari d'appartamento s'era messo in testa che fossi indemoniato......


Sei segnato! apa:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sei segnato! apa:


dici che dopo questo sondaggio dovrei cambiare il nick da perplesso a Devilman?

Ma poi Farfalla non so se scapperebbe ancora in Brasile con me.......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che sei, una salamandra?


*Minuto 3.55
*
[video=youtube;zV_tTAnGEx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV_tTAnGEx4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè ma la quarta non mi sembra una cosa così sconvolgente


per me lo è stato... non sapevo dove metterla, tutta quella roba... mica ero abituata.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per me lo è stato... non sapevo dove metterla, tutta quella roba... mica ero abituata.


Sarà che io ero abituata a ben peggio:mrgreen:







Minerva presta il materassino a Tebe che mi sa che ha uno svenimento:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà che io ero abituata a ben peggio:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io pure ci sono abituata.....

.......non oso pensare in un eventuale allattamento :scared:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure ci sono abituata.....
> 
> .......non oso pensare in un eventuale allattamento :scared:


Cara, tu non hai due tette, hai due opere d'arte.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Minuto 3.55
> *
> [video=youtube;zV_tTAnGEx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV_tTAnGEx4&feature=related[/video]


MM nutro qualche dubbio sulle cuase di uno sviluppo così importante della lingua.


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà che io ero abituata a ben peggio:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure ci sono abituata.....
> 
> .......non oso pensare in un eventuale allattamento :scared:



a me non è cambiato molto, anzi quasi nulla. e peraltro pochissimo latte


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure ci sono abituata.....
> 
> .......non oso pensare in un eventuale allattamento :scared:


non è detto che ti aumenti molto il seno...dipende da quanto allatti... io avevo un'idrovora attaccata...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> MM nutro qualche dubbio sulle cuase di uno sviluppo così importante della lingua.


Lascia stare le cause. E' l'applicazione pratica quello che conta, e come nel film, le nostre ragazze so che potrebbero apprezzare :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, tu non hai due tette, hai due opere d'arte.


:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Tanto che sei per terra... di là stanno parlando di rifarsele...


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me non è cambiato molto, anzi quasi nulla. e peraltro pochissimo latte





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è detto che ti aumenti molto il seno...dipende da quanto allatti... io avevo un'idrovora attaccata...


vabbè...tanto per ora non corro rischi.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto che sei per terra... di là stanno parlando di rifarsele...


strega :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto che sei per terra... di là stanno parlando di rifarsele...


non voglio nemmeno sentirne parlare.





Piuttosto di rifarmi le micro tette mi scopo un orgango


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> strega :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


era per non farla cadere di nuovo... non ha il casco!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tanto che sei per terra... di là stanno parlando di rifarsele...


Si, ingrassando i chirurghi plastici ed esponendosi a casini e rischi. Per cosa? Per vedersele crollare fra qualche anno ed assomigliare ad un gavettone? :blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non voglio nemmeno sentirne parlare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il prossimo maschio alfa di tebe:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non voglio nemmeno sentirne parlare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buono l'alibi :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lascia stare le cause. E' l'applicazione pratica quello che conta, e come nel film, le nostre ragazze so che potrebbero apprezzare :mrgreen:


Ho visto. Tipo lo scovolino, qualche applicazione pratica te la trovano di sicuro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il prossimo maschio alfa di tebe:View attachment 5156


Allora c'è speranza pure per me!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ho visto. Tipo lo scovolino, qualche applicazione pratica te la trovano di sicuro.


Jon che c'è, non hai proprio niente da fare altrove?
Che so, rovistare nei cassonetti, attraversare bendato la tangenziale....


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il prossimo maschio alfa di tebe:View attachment 5156


il figlio di Tebe al nido


----------



## Nonhonientaltrodadire (2 Agosto 2012)

Non so perchè. La donna con poco seno mi ispira intellettualmente. La preferisco alla tettona.


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe che rilassa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Nonhonientaltrodadire ha detto:


> Non so perchè. La donna con poco seno mi ispira intellettualmente. La preferisco alla tettona.


Ok, intellettualmente. Ma pure a pecora, no?


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Jon che c'è, non hai proprio niente da fare altrove?
> Che so, rovistare nei cassonetti, attraversare bendato la tangenziale....


Per brutto che sia è pur sempre un invito. Capirai che non posso accettarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

Nonhonientaltrodadire ha detto:


> Non so perchè. La donna con poco seno mi ispira intellettualmente. La preferisco alla tettona.



Pensa un pò come stai messo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Allora c'è speranza pure per me!


Tesoro... ma tu... non vorrai mica fare dei paragoni, vero? No perchè... l'attuale alfa... ehm...:sarcastic:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, intellettualmente. Ma pure a pecora, no?


Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca.

Comunque non c'è nulla di più femminile di un bel seno prosperoso, poche palle. :up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Nonhonientaltrodadire ha detto:


> Non so perchè. La donna con poco seno mi ispira intellettualmente. La preferisco alla tettona.


concordo assolutamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Nonhonientaltrodadire ha detto:


> Non so perchè. La donna con *poco seno *mi ispira* intellettualmente*. La preferisco alla tettona.


eh?


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo assolutamente


intanto io c'ho due opere d'arte ....tiè!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


Niente. Non vuol dire niente.


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


LOL


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca.
> 
> Comunque non c'è nulla di più femminile di un bel seno prosperoso, poche palle. :up:


Quoto
E comunque prima ti ho fatto un gran complimento e non mi hai cagato di striscio


----------



## Nonhonientaltrodadire (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


Sono solo gusti eh. Nessuna pretesa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro... ma tu... non vorrai mica fare dei paragoni, vero? No perchè... l'attuale alfa... ehm...:sarcastic:


Appunto. Mi sono messo in concorso solo ora difatti, quando il livello è asceso al mio lignaggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Niente. Non vuol dire niente.


ah, ecco...


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> E comunque prima ti ho fatto un gran complimento e non mi hai cagato di striscio


Tesoro scusa, ti giuro che non ho visto... sono a lavoro e guardo a momenti... dimmi dai!


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eh, non ci sei andato lontano!. Free è un bocconcino prelibato :mrgreen:


:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?


Non ci far caso. E' un perverso.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Scisate*

Per i miei gusti troppo volgari,e non toccatemi la segretaria...!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro scusa, ti giuro che non ho visto... sono a lavoro e guardo a momenti... dimmi dai!


Troppo tardi


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Joude Law in alfie
> ...


Il taglio e il colore è quello! Brava!


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppo tardi


Uff!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cor culo!!



Stavo leggendo, ridevo di brutto, ero arrivato a pagina dieci, leggendo del mio culo obliteratore mi si è smorzata la risata. :incazzato:

Continuo le pagine speranzoso....di non obliterare più


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Guido l'autobus a cazzo dritto....gaiarda dai....!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Uff!


Ti sei lamentato che nessuno cercava di immaginarti e io ti ho scirtto che nessuna lo fa perchè sanno che  non possono minimamente avvicinarsi al reale


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei gusti troppo volgari,e* non toccatemi la segretaria*...!!


tranquillo non mi tocca nessuno! 


ma mi stai dicendo che sono volgare? :triste:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sei lamentato che nessuno cercava di immaginarti e io ti ho scirtto che nessuna lo fa perchè sanno che  non possono minimamente avvicinarsi al reale


Tesoro grazie. Come posso sdebitarmi?


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Tu neanche con il sedere all'aria sei volgare!Questo 3d sta diventando volgare...!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro grazie. Come posso sdebitarmi?



Mi farò venire qualche idea....


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Tu neanche con il sedere all'aria sei volgare*!Questo 3d sta diventando volgare...!


:bacio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi farò venire qualche idea....



FarfiiiiiIIIII!!!!! :ira:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> FarfiiiiiIIIII!!!!! :ira:


Uffi...:infelice:


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffi...:infelice:


Insisto... mi sentirò offesso se non mi lascerai sdebitarmi.

Suvvia, siamo su un forum di tradimento!


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi farò venire qualche idea....


del tipo?


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Insisto... mi sentirò offesso se non mi lascerai sdebitarmi.
> 
> Suvvia, siamo su un forum di tradimento!


Farfalla non la devi nemmeno sfiorare col pensiero


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Guido l'autobus *a cazzo dritto....gaiarda dai....!!


ma allora ....io.... cioè....mi stai dicendo che....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Insisto... mi sentirò offesso se non mi lascerai sdebitarmi.
> 
> Suvvia, siamo su un forum di tradimento!


Ok se proprio ci tieni......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> del tipo?


ops


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla non la devi nemmeno sfiorare col pensiero


Altrimenti che succede amico? Sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo. Chiacchiere e distintivo!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Peplesso*

Ecco con questa farfalla ci stai un attimino sgonfiando i maroni però.........!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Simy siamo la stessa persona,la sera mi cambio e guido gli autobus,chiaramente mi rimpicciolisco il pisello....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farfalla non la devi nemmeno sfiorare col pensiero



Infatti non penso volesse sfiorarmi........col pensiero:mrgreen:



Ok oggi sono più cretina del solito


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*E poi*

Io con farfalla ho parecchie cose in comune.........!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2012)

Io ancora non ho capito chi giuda e chi oblitera, vabbè me ne farò una ragione va.

Però!!! conosco  chi lo ha 22 e 21,5 cm !! :carneval: e da oggi ignoro costoro!! stardi stro.. non si scrivono certe cose, ci stanno quelli come me che con circa 8 cm in tiro si sentono superman!!! :incazzato:

Scritto ciò vado a lavurà


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Altrimenti che succede amico? Sei solo chiacchiere e distintivo. Chiacchiere e distintivo!


non credo vorresti saperlo.

gira al largo


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Bè dovevi leggere bene allora,il conte ha 3.5cm davanti,e 32cm dietro da moscio, insomma....paracchio sfortunato no?


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo vorresti saperlo.
> 
> gira al largo



Sono un supereroe, non mi è possibile ignorare la prepotenza!


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non penso volesse sfiorarmi........col pensiero:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok oggi sono più cretina del solito


ordinaria amministrazione.    il più bel fiore del giardino inevitabilmente attira i fuchi 

io però ho il fucile carico ed il colpo in canna.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo vorresti saperlo.
> 
> gira al largo


Hei, ti è stato concesso di stare vicino di banco a Farfy e puoi fare merenda insieme a lei, ma niente prepotenze, ok?! :ira:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Perplesso*

E quanto misura il tuo fucile?


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono un supereroe, non mi è possibile ignorare la prepotenza!


a me sembri di più un superfuco.

ti capisco anche.   però non Farfalla.  intesi?


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Hei, ti è stato concesso di stare vicino di banco a Farfy e puoi fare merenda insieme a lei, ma niente prepotenze, ok?! :ira:


nessuna prepotenza boss.    metto solo in chiaro le cose coi fuchi


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy siamo la stessa persona,la sera mi cambio e guido gli autobus,chiaramente mi rimpicciolisco il pisello....!:rotfl:












:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ce la posso fare


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me sembri di più un superfuco.
> 
> ti capisco anche.   però non Farfalla.  intesi?



Amico, se voglio una cosa, me la prendo. E non c'è Farfalla che voglio di più se non questa. Schiferei pure quella di Belen ora.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Hei, ti è stato concesso di stare vicino di banco a Farfy e puoi fare merenda insieme a lei, ma niente prepotenze, ok?! :ira:


Sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa? Sulle prepotenze.

E stavo pure per intromettermi. Ma per fortuna posso riallacciarmi a questo tuo post, dato che non sei stato nemmeno tu molto cortese. Ho sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Farfy... mi dici cortesemente che profumo hai messo oggi?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa? Sulle prepotenze.
> 
> E stavo pure per intromettermi. Ma per fortuna posso riallacciarmi a questo tuo post, dato che non sei stato nemmeno tu molto cortese. Ho sbaglio?



guarda che stanno scherzando


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che stanno scherzando


Lo so. Mi riferivo ad altro.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfy... mi dici cortesemente che profumo hai messo oggi?


E già......per una volta che li ho tutti per me, vengo a dirlo a te:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E già......per una volta che li ho tutti per me, vengo a dirlo a te:mrgreen:


ma io mica me lo volevo mettere qua


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Amico, se voglio una cosa, me la prendo. E non c'è Farfalla che voglio di più se non questa. Schiferei pure quella di Belen ora.


ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha

r y srs?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io mica me lo volevo mettere qua



Non si sa mai......


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
> ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
> ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
> ahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahhaahahaahahahahahhahahahahahaaaaaahahahahhaha
> ...



oddio che bruttoooooooooooo
levaloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Amico, se voglio una cosa, me la prendo. E non c'è Farfalla che voglio di più se non questa. Schiferei pure quella di Belen ora.


non hai capito.   ma probabilmente non capisci perchè 6 già morto e non te ne 6 ancora accorto.

infatti deliri


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che bruttoooooooooooo
> levaloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


No è bellifffffffimo


----------



## Kid (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai capito.   ma probabilmente non capisci perchè 6 già morto e non te ne 6 ancora accorto.
> 
> infatti deliri



Vedi la gente morta? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedi la gente morta? :mrgreen:


vedo uno che sta recitando le sue ultime preghiere e non capisce che deve girare al largo da Farfalla :sonar:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No è bellifffffffimo


no mette paura...


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo uno che sta recitando le sue ultime preghiere e non capisce che deve girare al largo da Farfalla :sonar:





Simy ha detto:


> no mette paura...


Ma mi somiglia, vuoi dire che non sono belliffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffimo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma mi somiglia, vuoi dire che non sono belliffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffimo?


Scusa perplesso ti ho citato _ad cazzum_


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

Ci avrei scommeso sulla tua faccia da culo!


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Scusa perplesso ti ho citato _ad cazzum_



co sta faccia da cazzum che hai messo che t'apettavi!


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

*@ Simy*


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Scusa perplesso ti ho citato _ad cazzum_


tranquillo 

confermo che 6 bellissimo :up:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158
> View attachment 5158View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158 View attachment 5158
> View attachment 5158View attachment 5158View attachment 5158View attachment 5158View attachment 5158View attachment 5158



ecco io lo so che stanotte avrò gli incubi:unhappy:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommeso sulla tua faccia da culo!


:up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> IO NON RIESCO INVECE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disapprovata per questo messaggio....??
ho detto qualcosa di offensivo??

che ci posso fare se non riesco ad immaginarvi???


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> disapprovata per questo messaggio....??
> ho detto qualcosa di offensivo??
> 
> che ci posso fare se non riesco ad immaginarvi???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no vabbè....senza parole! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> disapprovata per questo messaggio....??
> ho detto qualcosa di offensivo??
> 
> che ci posso fare se non riesco ad immaginarvi???


M no dai!! la colpa è stata della sigaretta, non devi fumare :rotfl: fumo io per te  ( mo mi disapprovano)


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> no vabbè....senza parole!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E certo stai a pernacchiare :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> M no dai!! la colpa è stata della sigaretta, non devi fumare :rotfl: fumo io per te  ( mo mi disapprovano)




mi farò un paio di orecchini....il rosso poi è io mio colore preferito


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi farò un paio di orecchini....il rosso poi è io mio colore preferito


io oggi sono vestita di rosso... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi farò un paio di orecchini....il rosso poi è io mio colore preferito



Anche del  cucciolotto mio piccolo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Teston nel mio profilo ci sono le foto...
> Ma su certi punti ci ha preso eh?
> Uso spesso scarpe molto eleganti
> che mi sono fatto confezionare a posta per suonare i pedali dell'organo.
> ...


Annuccia e a me hanno disapprovato questo...
Va ben allora cambiemo le scarpe eleganti allora...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Annuccia e a me hanno disapprovato questo...
> Va ben allora cambiemo le scarpe eleganti allora...
> View attachment 5164



Madò ti disapprovo qua o mi dici dove hai postato sta.. sta... :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Teston nel mio profilo ci sono le foto...
> Ma su certi punti ci ha preso eh?
> Uso spesso scarpe molto eleganti
> che mi sono fatto confezionare a posta per suonare i pedali dell'organo.
> ...



ciao Conte...buongiorno tutto ok??sai che mi sono beccato un rubino sulle 2 righe alle quali hai risposto tu???perche'??

sarai mca stato tu??cervazzo del brenta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Conte...buongiorno tutto ok??sai che mi sono beccato un rubino sulle 2 righe alle quali hai risposto tu???perche'??
> 
> sarai mca stato tu??cervazzo del brenta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:....


Tutti rubinati stamattina...
Ma dato che ti ho dato un verde ieri...
stai su con la vita...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Già*

Già succede spesso anche a me...per i motivi più astrusi...accade!!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti rubinati stamattina...
> Ma dato che ti ho dato un verde ieri...
> stai su con la vita...


sai che io manco ci guardo era solo curiosita'....
io sto sempre su con la vita...amico..anche perche'stanotte sono stato piacevolemente svegliato


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già succede spesso anche a me...per i motivi più astrusi...accade!!


E ci ostiniamo a dire che va bene così........Anche un bambino si accorgerebbe che è una cazzata





Buongiorno maritino


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ci ostiniamo a dire che va bene così........Anche un bambino si accorgerebbe che è una cazzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che è successo stanotte?


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Due cose:non va bene,ma va bene quando ad esser colpiti sono i soliti fessi io per primo!Amore caro devi decidere oscuro o perplesso?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ci ostiniamo a dire che va bene così........Anche un bambino si accorgerebbe che è una cazzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che è successo stanotte?





oscuro ha detto:


> Due cose:non va bene,ma va bene quando ad esser colpiti sono i soliti fessi io per primo!Amore caro devi decidere oscuro o perplesso?:rotfl:


ma che ci siamo perse io e zia sbri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che ci siamo perse io e zia sbri?


Zia Sbri oggi è alle terme. BadGirl


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Zia Sbri oggi è alle terme. BadGirl


buongiorno BadGirl!
pronta per stasesa?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ci ostiniamo a dire che va bene così........Anche un bambino si accorgerebbe che è una cazzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si dei...sempre a criticare e lamentarsi...
Tu la faresti la moderatrice del forum? Eh?
Qua sembra come quando viene il critico di turno e ti dice...non va bene come fai quel passaggio in Liszt...sporchi note...e gli rispondi...ah si? Prego si sieda lei e suoni il pianoforte e mi mostri come si fa...e ti risponde...ah ma io non so suonare il pianoforte...

Creare sistemi democratici che accontentino tutti è: IMPOSSIBILE...

Se si accontenta un gruppo, se ne farà scontento un altro...

Da cui nelle sane famiglie di un tempo i padri...quando i bambini litigano...davano una sberla a ciascuno e poi dicevano adesso fate pace...perchè se un povero padre si metteva a dirimere le questioni cominciavano...è stato lui a spintonarmi, e ma l'altro mi ha detto stupidoto, e ma lui mi ha detto scemo...e vanti vanti vanti...

Mio padre teneva sempre una bacchetta sopra la credenza...
Quando lui volgeva lo sguardo ad essa...sapevamo che stavano per piovere i rubini...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dei...sempre a criticare e lamentarsi...
> Tu la faresti la moderatrice del forum? Eh?
> Qua sembra come quando viene il critico di turno e ti dice...non va bene come fai quel passaggio in Liszt...sporchi note...e gli rispondi...ah si? Prego si sieda lei e suoni il pianoforte e mi mostri come si fa...e ti risponde...ah ma io non so suonare il pianoforte...
> 
> ...


basterebbe che le reputazioni NON fossero anonime! e la gente la smetterebbe di comportarsi da cretina!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa? Sulle prepotenze.
> 
> E stavo pure per intromettermi. Ma per fortuna posso riallacciarmi a questo tuo post, dato che non sei stato nemmeno tu molto cortese. *Ho* sbaglio?


se volete farmi morire ditelo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Francamente non do delle immagini a noi, però! ho presente un'immagine ben evidente nella mia immaginazione . un balcone gigantesco e ben formato, a mela direi... 

A voi capire il tutto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Perche adesso sono anonime?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche adesso sono anonime?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
hai ragione scusa....è che ho sonno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basterebbe che le reputazioni NON fossero anonime! e la gente la smetterebbe di comportarsi da cretina!


E io non capisco perchè qualche deficente usa ad minchiam il sistema di admin debba creare questo malcontento...
Tanto lui può sempre vedere il database e vedere chi fa ste cose...
Conosco abbastanza bene admin da dire...
Sprechi il tuo fiato...

Quando il tedescone di germania ha deciso na cosa...
Mi spiace non torna mai sui suoi passi...

Ma escogita sempre nuove strategie...

Un tempo non erano anonime e si sono verificati dei problemi...

Poi osserva gli ospiti...
Ora l'ospite se viene segnalato passa in moderazione...
Finiti i casini con gli ospiti...

Tanto prima o poi il deficente fa un passo falso, si tradisce...e il suo comportamento scorretto si ritorcerà contro di lui...


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io non capisco perchè qualche deficente usa ad minchiam il sistema di admin debba creare questo malcontento...
> Tanto lui può sempre vedere il database e vedere chi fa ste cose...
> Conosco abbastanza bene admin da dire...
> Sprechi il tuo fiato...
> ...


si vabbè lo so che è fiato sprecato tranquillo... :dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche adesso sono anonime?:rotfl:


SI e tu dovresti smetterla di farti i film in testa...
Non puoi accusare gli utenti senza prove...

Mi pare che Admin abbia dato una sua risposta:
Tolto i punteggi.

E soprattutto nel tuo profilo hai la tua attività di moderatore sottomano che puoi sempre pubblicare come faccio io...

Non è bello vedere come tu punti un utente e tenti di squalificarlo davanti ad un pubblico...

E per inciso sulle misure del mio pene rivolgiti alle utenti che hanno la foto del mio pene eretto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè lo so che è fiato sprecato tranquillo... :dorme:


Senti Simy...
Osserva lui ha risposto...
Se qualcuno ti accusa di averlo rubinato puoi sempre scagionarti se vuoi...
Vai su impostazioni
Fai copia incolla delle tue ultime approvazioni o disapprovazioni date e le pubblichi...

Scusami se questo non è certificarsi altro io non so...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Be*

Speriamo...ci sarà da ridere!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI e tu dovresti smetterla di farti i film in testa...
> Non puoi accusare gli utenti senza prove...
> 
> Mi pare che Admin abbia dato una sua risposta:
> ...


ossignur


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI e tu dovresti smetterla di farti i film in testa...
> Non puoi accusare gli utenti senza prove...
> 
> Mi pare che Admin abbia dato una sua risposta:
> ...



non mi pare che abbia fatto nomi


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Simy...
> Osserva lui ha risposto...
> Se qualcuno ti accusa di averlo rubinato puoi sempre scagionarti se vuoi...
> *Vai su impostazioni
> ...


solo un deficiente non sa che posso copiare e incollare solo quello che mi fa comdo copiare e incollare! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Conte sai che mi sei simpatico, ma stavolta però lo voglio scrivere, non c'è maniera per essere sicuri incollando, perchè puoi eliminare quello che vuoi e dopo incollare il falso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Conte mi sono rivolto a quelle persone che hanno la foto e non si vede nulla del tuo pene eretto...troppo minuscolo!Per il resto che cazzo vuoi?Pensa a come agisci tu e non guardare me,e non mettere in mezzo admin,io non mi rifersco a lui ma te!Da te non accetto alcuna morale su quello che è bello e quello che è meno bello!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte sai che mi sei simpatico, ma stavolta però lo voglio scrivere, non c'è maniera per essere sicuri incollando, perchè puoi eliminare quello che vuoi e dopo incollare il falso.


l'ho scritto prima io:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho scritto prima io:mrgreen:


escusemuaaaa e per farmi perdonare ti do bacino 

Non farci caso simy è la vecchiaia che imperversa e gli occhi non sono più come una volta, la barba è brizzolata di bianco la schiena comincia ad arcuarsi , e se fossi oscuro scriverei anche, il cosino non mi si rizza più ( rubinatemi su)


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Francamente non do delle immagini a noi, però! ho presente un'immagine ben evidente nella mia immaginazione . un balcone gigantesco e ben formato, a mela direi...
> 
> A voi capire il tutto.


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> escusemuaaaa e per farmi perdonare ti do bacino
> 
> Non farci caso simy è la vecchiaia che imperversa e gli occhi non sono più come una volta, la barba è brizzolata di bianco la schiena comincia ad arcuarsi , e se fossi oscuro scriverei anche, il cosino non mi si rizza più ( rubinatemi su)



e allora la bindella non ci serve più...

c'ho fatto pure la rima :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo un deficiente non sa che posso copiare e incollare solo quello che mi fa comdo copiare e incollare!
> :mrgreen:


Io non ci avevo pensato. Nella mia testa prendersi la briga di copiare e incollare per dimostrare qualcosa e poi falsificare è inconcepibile!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo pensato. Nella mia testa prendersi la briga di copiare e incollare per dimostrare qualcosa e poi falsificare è inconcepibile!


perchè tu sei sempre corretta e onesta.... 
non tutti sono cosi!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo pensato. Nella mia testa prendersi la briga di copiare e incollare per dimostrare qualcosa e poi falsificare è inconcepibile!


anche pigiare i buoni e i cattivi, secondo me.
però è una battaglia in solitaria che ho perso per assoluta minoranza


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Tanto ormai abbiamo tutti capito certi andazzi mo ndò va?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



Il seno di simy  balcone= seno .. seno=balcone. lo evince il teorema, invertendo l'ordine dei fattori il risultato rimane seno. O coseno.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il seno di simy  balcone= seno .. seno=balcone. lo evince il teorema, invertendo l'ordine dei fattori il risultato rimane seno. O coseno.



:sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo pensato. Nella mia testa prendersi la briga di copiare e incollare per dimostrare qualcosa e poi falsificare è inconcepibile!



Ti do una risposta, però cerca di andare oltre a quello che scriverò, perchè si fa della chat o forum che sia, una doppia vita virtuale a tutti gli effetti, e qua si può falsificare quello che si è scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Attenta alla parrucca


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche pigiare i buoni e i cattivi, secondo me.
> però è una battaglia in solitaria che ho perso per assoluta minoranza


non sei sola, ci sono anch'io

e adesso fatti baciare, porca!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Son sempre stato diffidente,facevo e faccio bene!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non sei sola, ci sono anch'io
> 
> e adesso fatti baciare, porca!


scusate ma devo scappare da quintina, tenetela!:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il seno di simy  balcone= seno .. seno=balcone. lo evince il teorema, invertendo l'ordine dei fattori il risultato rimane seno. O coseno.


:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si dei...sempre a criticare e lamentarsi...
> Tu la faresti la moderatrice del forum? Eh?
> Qua sembra come quando viene il critico di turno e ti dice...non va bene come fai quel passaggio in Liszt...sporchi note...e gli rispondi...ah si? Prego si sieda lei e suoni il pianoforte e mi mostri come si fa...e ti risponde...ah ma io non so suonare il pianoforte...
> 
> ...


Come faccio a farti capire che se una cosa non mi piace la faccio presente anche se so che non serve?
Lo dico. 
E comuqnue in questo caso sono certa che la stragrande maggioranza del forum è d'accordo con me.
Dopodichè il padrone di casa è un altro e decide come più gli agrada.


Peccato che aprire un referendum non possa servire:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basterebbe che le reputazioni NON fossero anonime! e la gente la smetterebbe di comportarsi da cretina!



Semplice e conciso:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come faccio a farti capire che se una cosa non mi piace la faccio presente anche se so che non serve?
> Lo dico.
> E comuqnue in questo caso sono certa che la stragrande maggioranza del forum è d'accordo con me.
> Dopodichè il padrone di casa è un altro e decide come più gli agrada.
> ...


guarda, io voto.sono recidiva


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:



auahuahua :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non sei sola, ci sono anch'io
> 
> e adesso fatti baciare, porca!



Serve una moto veloce? te la presto se vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo un deficiente non sa che posso copiare e incollare solo quello che mi fa comdo copiare e incollare!
> :mrgreen:


perchè mi togli sempre le parole di bocca


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè mi togli sempre le parole di bocca



perchè tu non ci sei e qualcuno deve rispondere per entrambe no!! 
a quest'ora si arriva??? :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè mi togli sempre le parole di bocca


Gli hai detto deficiente


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè tu non ci sei e qualcuno deve rispondere per entrambe no!!
> a quest'ora si arriva??? :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda, io voto.sono recidiva


non ne dubitavo. 
voterei anch'io.
Amiamo il brivido:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè tu non ci sei e qualcuno deve rispondere per entrambe no!!
> a quest'ora si arriva??? :incazzato:


Non mi trattare così......
iange:






Ho avuto una notte impegnativa.......E' stato difficile convincere Oscuro a farsi bendare e legare:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli hai detto deficiente


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi trattare così......
> iange:
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è lo so.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> disapprovata per questo messaggio....??
> ho detto qualcosa di offensivo??
> 
> che ci posso fare se non riesco ad immaginarvi???


Giuro che non sono stato io. A me basta che non tenti di baciadmi dopo che hai fumato :0)


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Lessi male.

Colpa sempre della vecchiaia.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo un deficiente non sa che posso copiare e incollare solo quello che mi fa comdo copiare e incollare!
> :mrgreen:


Da cui il mio detto " Che admin mi smentisca!"...
Lui può dire al forum...il copia e incolla del conte è incompleto o modificato...

Capito simy...

La mia buona fede?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte sai che mi sei simpatico, ma stavolta però lo voglio scrivere, non c'è maniera per essere sicuri incollando, perchè puoi eliminare quello che vuoi e dopo incollare il falso.


Da cui il detto: "Che Admin mi smentisca!".
Lui dal database vede chi come quando...

Ma siccome non gli piace venire preso per il culo...

Se la cosa salta all'occhio suo...

Può anche succedere che dalla sera alla mattina il rubinatore mascherato...

Sparisca dal forum...

At capi?


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basterebbe che le reputazioni NON fossero anonime! e la gente la smetterebbe di comportarsi da cretina!


esatto.   ma poi,alla fine.....v'interessa così tanto la faccenda dei verdi e dei rossi?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo pensato. Nella mia testa prendersi la briga di copiare e incollare per dimostrare qualcosa e poi falsificare è inconcepibile!


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Anche perchè il sommo lo vedrebbe...
E potrebbe anche giargli male no?

Potrebbe essere stanco...
Avere molto caldo...
Poco tempo per seguire i casini del forum...

E magari salta moschetta sul naso...

E agire di conseguenza...no?

So che ti stupirò...ma ti ho dato uno smeraldo...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Magari...così salta fuori che si diverte a rubinare oscuro!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> esatto. ma poi,alla fine.....v'interessa così tanto la faccenda dei verdi e dei rossi?


no


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

comunque il sistema e' una stronzata galattica e chi lo usa alla cazzo e' uno stronzo ancora piu' grande della galassia di riferimento...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> esatto.   ma poi,alla fine.....v'interessa così tanto la faccenda dei verdi e dei rossi?


Mah sai...diremo che per molte persone è antipatico vedersi disapprovati se oggettivamente non hanno scritto nulla di offensivo ecc..ecc..ecc...

Perplesso qua non si capisce che il sistema è ideato per tenere pulito il forum da post offensivi o sgraditi...

Se io scrivo qualcosa di sgradito tu puoi sempre disapprovarlo e poi mandarmi un mp e dire...Vedi Conte in quel post lì hai esagerato perchè hai offeso questa persona...

Ed è un sistema congeniato per sollevare admin dall'increscioso compito della moderazione attiva...

Diremo che oramai è fisiologico che a tempi alterni compaia sto rubinatore che rubina cose a cazzo...

Ma secondo me alla fine della fiera un brutto giorno il sistema farà fuori lui...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Sai quelli come te,son quelli che mi piacciono di più,minacce velate,tante certezze,poca umiltà,sono proprio i soggetti a cui dedico un pò più di attenzione,dopo..........sono i primi a piangere,a tremare,a chiedere perdono,perchè confondono le convinzioni con le certezze,tu sei uno di quelli...!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no


io ho disapprovato solo una volta...
lothar...
mi ha sgamata..chiamandomi SIGNORA MAESTRA...

io però visto che ci siamo non ho capito ancora il discorso dei QUOTE....:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...così salta fuori che si diverte a rubinare oscuro!


Si certo...come no!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari...così salta fuori che si diverte a rubinare oscuro!


Perchè no?
Ma può saltar fuori anche  che non è vero...

E tu ti faresti la figuraccia di quello che punta le persone e le accusa per partito preso...

Una cosa che a me farebbe sprofondare sotto terra...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> disapprovata per questo messaggio....??
> ho detto qualcosa di offensivo??
> 
> che ci posso fare se non riesco ad immaginarvi???




lascia stare non ce la farai a  capire io sono stata rubinata sulla 
decrizione .....
quindi magari penso di aver offeso qualcuno boh!!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da cui il detto: "Che Admin mi smentisca!".
> *Lui dal database vede chi come quando...
> 
> *Ma siccome non gli piace venire preso per il culo...
> ...


GRANDE FRATELLO


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi trattare così......
> iange:
> 
> 
> ...


 perchè non segui le mie direttive....non dovevi convincerlo,dovevo allungargli il caffè col sonnifero......voglio dire, mi ha fatto aspettare fino alle 2......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> GRANDE FRATELLO


Beh scusa mi pare giusto no?
Che lui solo possa vedere.

Ma mi pare che la sua posizione sia...

Cari Puffiverdi incazzati...
Siete adulti e vaccinati
Smazzolatevela da soli...

So solo che da come lo conosco io...
Non gli piace venir preso per il culo....

E soprattutto ragiona con la sua testa.

Ascolta tutto e tutti, raccoglie i dati e poi fa le modifiche che ritiene opportune.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai quelli come te,son quelli che mi piacciono di più,minacce velate,tante certezze,poca umiltà,sono proprio i soggetti a cui dedico un pò più di attenzione,dopo..........sono i primi a piangere,a tremare,a chiedere perdono,perchè confondono le convinzioni con le certezze,tu sei uno di quelli...!


Oscu' bona le'...state andando fuori dal seminato..tutti e due...ti fermi per favore??o preferisci che diventi il gatto mannaro e ti sbrani??


Annuccia......ovvio che ti sgami....Lothar puo':mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai...diremo che per molte persone è antipatico vedersi disapprovati se oggettivamente non hanno scritto nulla di offensivo ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Perplesso qua non si capisce che il sistema è ideato per tenere pulito il forum da post offensivi o sgraditi...
> 
> ...


Questo sistema te lo sei ritagliato per fare fuori chi ti smerdava co' ciofanni che te reggeva er moccolo ed infatti ce stanno tonnellate di tuoi rubini dati alla cazzo....

mo' se te lamenti che usano contro de te la stessa chiavica che hai ideato, confermi solo che sei un kazzone stratosferico...

ahahahah

rega' scatenateve a bollinarlo cosi' s'ammoscia il suo ego del cazzo....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Be*

Bè conte io punto sempre gente che poi finisce con il darmi ragione ricordi vero?E con te son arrivato tardi,ma adesso tranne pochi non hai grandi simpatie....!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè non segui le mie direttive....non dovevi convincerlo,dovevo allungargli il caffè col sonnifero......voglio dire, mi ha fatto aspettare fino alle 2......




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma almeno è valsa la pena aspettare, o no?


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh scusa mi pare giusto no?
> Che lui solo possa vedere.
> 
> Ma mi pare che la sua posizione sia...
> ...


merdaccia nun cancella'...ahahahah

Questo sistema te lo sei ritagliato per fare fuori chi ti smerdava co' ciofanni che te reggeva er moccolo ed infatti ce stanno tonnellate di tuoi rubini dati alla cazzo....

mo' se te lamenti che usano contro de te la stessa chiavica che hai ideato, confermi solo che sei un kazzone stratosferico...

ahahahah

rega' scatenateve a bollinarlo cosi' s'ammoscia il suo ego del cazzo....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Lothar*

Sei intelligente cerca di esser obbiettivo dai,quì dentro  sembra sia chiaro a tutti dove sono le ragioni e dove no!


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh scusa mi pare giusto no?
> Che lui solo possa vedere.
> 
> Ma mi pare che la sua posizione sia...
> ...


merdaccia nun cancella'...ahahahah

Questo sistema te lo sei ritagliato per fare fuori chi ti smerdava co' ciofanni che te reggeva er moccolo ed infatti ce stanno tonnellate di tuoi rubini dati alla cazzo....

mo' se te lamenti che usano contro de te la stessa chiavica che hai ideato, confermi solo che sei un kazzone stratosferico...

ahahahah

rega' scatenateve a bollinarlo cosi' s'ammoscia il suo ego del cazzo....

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu' bona le'...state andando fuori dal seminato..tutti e due...ti fermi per favore??o preferisci che diventi il gatto mannaro e ti sbrani??
> 
> 
> Annuccia......ovvio che ti sgami....Lothar puo':mrgreen:


:bleble:


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma almeno è valsa la pena aspettare, o no?


sempre     solo che devo cambiare profumo,questo attira troppo i gatti


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè conte io punto sempre gente che poi finisce con il darmi ragione ricordi vero?E con te son arrivato tardi,ma adesso tranne pochi non hai grandi simpatie....!!


Oscu' hai sempre avuto difficolta' a scopri' i giochini sotterranei...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :bleble:


Annuccia tu... tu... sei... GRANDE.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei intelligente cerca di esser obbiettivo dai,quì dentro sembra sia chiaro a tutti dove sono le ragioni e dove no!



caro Oscuro ti ringrazio e contraccambio..ma nessuno e'depositario della verita'..e poi molto onestamente aggiungo,come saprai,che io qua'vengo poco e leggo quasi niente..magari mi e'sfuggito qualcosa??


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annuccia tu... tu... sei... GRANDE.


:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annuccia tu... tu... sei... GRANDE.




Sbri tu sei a rischio..esco dall'ufficio attraverso la collina e il fiume,ormai secco,e sono li' in modalita'assassina


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Lothar*

Si ti è sfuggito tanto,ma capisco che il conte è un tuo grande amico!Sai lothar non assecondo mai i miei amici quando sbagliano!!!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Oscuro ti ringrazio e contraccambio..ma nessuno *e'depositario della verita'*..e poi molto onestamente aggiungo,come saprai,che io qua'vengo poco e leggo quasi niente..magari mi e'sfuggito qualcosa??


peccato che NON TI POSSO APPROVARE...per restare in tema....

poi sta cosa qui scusate..visto che ci siamo...
perchè??

"devi dare reputazione in giro prima di...ecc ecc..."
non si può riapprovare..o approvare chi si vuole quante volte si vuole    :thinking:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri tu sei a rischio..esco dall'ufficio attraverso la collina e il fiume,ormai secco,e sono li' in modalita'assassina


Ocio... che ti aspetto al guado, gatàz:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato che NON TI POSSO APPROVARE...per restare in tema....
> 
> poi sta cosa qui scusate..visto che ci siamo...
> perchè??
> ...


si ci manca...cosi chi vuole affossare qualcuno lo disapprova ad oltranza!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato che NON TI POSSO APPROVARE...per restare in tema....
> 
> poi sta cosa qui scusate..visto che ci siamo...
> perchè??
> ...


No. Per evitare che tu dia approvazione o disapprovazione sempre e solo ad uno o pochi utenti, di continuo.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri tu sei a rischio..esco dall'ufficio attraverso la collina e il fiume,ormai secco,e sono li' in modalita'assassina




:incazzato:la difendo IO.....


hai problemi?????


PS...lo sai che in fondo in fondo....nonostante non parliamo la stessa lingua...

ti voglio bene.....:lecca:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato che NON TI POSSO APPROVARE...per restare in tema....
> 
> poi sta cosa qui scusate..visto che ci siamo...
> perchè??
> ...



Annuccia....infatti non capisco Admin...io eliminerei tutto,a prte che personalmente frega zero..poi avere 1000 punti o 10 cambia??


Oscuro.......se ti va',o chi per te,gentilmente e succintamente ...l'antefatto...oppure il misfatto Contesco..posto che sia accaduto...grazie!!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Oscuro ti ringrazio e contraccambio*..ma nessuno e'depositario della verita'*..e poi molto onestamente aggiungo,come saprai,che io qua'vengo poco e leggo quasi niente..magari mi e'sfuggito qualcosa??


Appena posso approvo .....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peccato che NON TI POSSO APPROVARE...per restare in tema....
> 
> poi sta cosa qui scusate..visto che ci siamo...
> perchè??
> ...


No perchè altrimenti un utente potrebbe accanirsi contro uno o innalzare troppo un altro no?


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

sì,ma alla fine il discorso di come ci immaginiamo tra di noi è naufragato nelle solite beghe esterne della serie Conte contro tutti (o quasi)

ma non potreste fare come gli ultras olandesi? vi trovate in territorio neutro,vi corcate come non mai e quando e se avete finito.....almeno si può andare avanti.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ci manca...cosi chi vuole affossare qualcuno lo disapprova ad oltranza!!


NON CI AVEVO PENSATO.....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,ma alla fine il discorso di come ci immaginiamo tra di noi è naufragato nelle solite beghe esterne della serie Conte contro tutti (o quasi)
> 
> ma non potreste fare come gli ultras olandesi? vi trovate in territorio neutro,vi corcate come non mai e quando e se avete finito.....almeno si può andare avanti.



Ma io non sono contro nessuno...
Mi dispiace che la vedi così...


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non sono contro nessuno...
> Mi dispiace che la vedi così...


sono qui da 2 mesi,quindi ancora abbastanza nuovo.   ma la percezione di te come elemento di tensione è netta.

l'impressione è che ci siano dei rancori irrisolti tra alcuni di voi.   rancori che non fanno il bene di questo forum.

e mi dispiace perchè questo è un bellissimo forum.    cercate di non affondarlo coi vostri veleni,perchè possono essere corrosivi all'inverosimile


----------



## ToyGirl (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Madeleinee niro in" Risvegli".Ultimo:Al pacino in "Il Padrinio",Oscuro:il commissario Maurizio merli in"Roma Violenta",BAttiato63:bud spencer in"piedone l'africano",Angelo:Lee in"IL CORVO",Stermy:Lino banfi in"Vieni avanti cretino",CONTE: ER CHIAPPETTA IN "Delitto al bleu gay" con tomas milian,Lothar: Pacciani nel"Mostro di firenze",Perplesso:Il freddo nel"La banda della magliana",Maurizio:Bruno vespa in Porta aporta,Tuburao:appuntato del commissario merli in"Napoli spara",Admin:tom cruise in "Collateral"!Simy,serena grandi in"MIRANDA",TEBE alba parietti in"Il macellaio",Free Edwige fenech in "La soldatessa alle grandi manovre",Matraini stefania sandrelli in"LA CHIAVE",MINERVA la signora rottermayer in "HAIDI",Quintina haidi in "Haidi",*Toy LA TOSSICA IN "AMORE TOSSICO"*,Annuccia milly d'abbraccio in"Squartami il culo"Geko il LIBANESE in"La banda della magliana"Sole laura antonelli in"La VENEXIANA"Joey in PIPPO BAUDO in "DOMENICA IN",Farfalla LA donna del commissario merli In"Roma a mano armata",Sbriciolata Eva hengher in "SINTERI SFRANTI"!!Dimenticato qualcuno?


Quale? Ce ne sono un paio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono qui da 2 mesi,quindi ancora abbastanza nuovo.   ma la percezione di te come elemento di tensione è netta.
> 
> l'impressione è che ci siano dei rancori irrisolti tra alcuni di voi.   rancori che non fanno il bene di questo forum.
> 
> e mi dispiace perchè questo è un bellissimo forum.    cercate di non affondarlo coi vostri veleni,perchè possono essere corrosivi all'inverosimile


AH ok...
Sarà come tu dici...
Farò tesoro di queste tue parole...
Però ti giuro sul mio onore che non tengo rancore verso nessuno qui dentro...
Nè fuori...

Del resto poi se qualcuno ha del rancore contro di me...
Non lo percepisco...

Forse puoi dire che sono una presenza molto ingombrante...
Ma non mi sembra francamente di aver mai fatto del male ad una mosca eh?


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ok...
> Sarà come tu dici...
> Farò tesoro di queste tue parole...
> Però ti giuro sul mio onore che non tengo rancore verso nessuno qui dentro...
> ...


Io ti posso solo dire l'impressione che ha uno come me,che è nuovo del forum e nulla sa degli scazzi del passato.

altro non so e non posso dire


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ok...
> Sarà come tu dici...
> Farò tesoro di queste tue parole...
> Però ti giuro sul mio onore che non tengo rancore verso nessuno qui dentro...
> ...


.....non so nemmeno cosa risponderti.....ed è la prima volta che qualuncuno mi lascia senza parole


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ok...
> Sarà come tu dici...
> Farò tesoro di queste tue parole...
> Però ti giuro sul mio onore che non tengo rancore verso nessuno qui dentro...
> ...


prova a chiederti perchè i nuovi entrati hanno questa percezione....prima di giurare sul tuo onore


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....non so nemmeno cosa risponderti.....ed è la prima volta che qualuncuno mi lascia senza parole


Ti approvo...
Ma so di essere sincero...
Sento poco l'affetto degli altri...
Ma sento ancora meno l'astio che possono avere o meno nei miei confronti...
Ma soffro molto quando vedo offese le persone che amo quello si...
Quello si...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono qui da 2 mesi,quindi ancora abbastanza nuovo. ma la percezione di te come elemento di tensione è netta.
> 
> l'impressione è che ci siano dei rancori irrisolti tra alcuni di voi. rancori che non fanno il bene di questo forum.
> 
> e mi dispiace perchè questo è un bellissimo forum. cercate di non affondarlo coi vostri veleni,perchè possono essere corrosivi all'inverosimile


Hai ragione e mi rendo conto che per voi nuovi questo non sia un bello spettacolo
Certe beghe andavano lasciate fuori di qui dall'inizio. Parlo per me, purtroppo quando capisco di essere tirata in ballo facendo finta di nulla, non riesco a non reagire. E' un mio limite.
Mi sforzerò per il bene del forum di tagliarmi i ditini per non lasciarli scorrere sulla tastiera. Mi auguro che venga fatta la stessa cosa.



Per il resto, non posso approvarti perchè devo darla un po' in giro prima e non credo che la cosa ti farebbe piacere :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prova a chiederti perchè i nuovi entrati hanno questa percezione....prima di giurare sul tuo onore


Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....

Sta uscita di perplesso mi lascia choccato...

Ma lui è uno...
Tu dici i nuovi entrati...

Vabbè vorrà dire che mi tolgo dal forum allora...no?

Meglio che perisca un uomo solo che far star male un'intera comunità no?

Magari ho esaurito i tempi ed è ora che levi le ancore anche da qui no?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prova a chiederti perchè i nuovi entrati hanno questa percezione....prima di giurare sul tuo onore



effettivamente si nota subito la tensione la potresti tagliare a fette


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione e mi rendo conto che per voi nuovi questo non sia un bello spettacolo
> Certe beghe andavano lasciate fuori di qui dall'inizio. Parlo per me, purtroppo quando capisco di essere tirata in ballo facendo finta di nulla, non riesco a non reagire. E' un mio limite.
> Mi sforzerò per il bene del forum di tagliarmi i ditini per non lasciarli scorrere sulla tastiera. Mi auguro che venga fatta la stessa cosa.
> 
> ...


delle donne non sono geloso


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> effettivamente si nota subito la tensione la potresti tagliare a fette


Ok...
Ma sono io che la provoco?
Dai tagliela e passami una fetta che me la magno...


----------



## ToyGirl (3 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Comunque ora tocca a me:
> 
> Tebe: donna ultratrentenne con vistosi tacchi a spillo e sguardo sicuro di sè
> Minerva: una bella donna mora, con forme e movimenti aggrazziati
> ...


Gnocca no. Carina e stronzetta :mrgreen: Ma è solo diffidenza, ho un cuore molto tenero e generoso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Dai spiegaci gli attacchi gratuiti quali sarebbero?Oggi voglio ridere!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
> *A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
> E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....
> 
> ...


... certo...dicendogli quello che volevano sentirsi dire... e mettendo a volte in cattiva luce vecchi utenti!
scusa ma ha ragione oscuro...i cattivi siamo noi


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma sono io che la provoco?
> Dai tagliela e passami una fetta che me la magno...


non parlavo del tuo caso in particolare anche perchè non conosco il passato, ma una cosa è certa, tra le righe si nota una certa tensione, una forma di gelosia che vi fa scattare alla prima battuta...ecco questo ho avvertito .. spero di sbagliarmi..

per il resto ti posso tagliare una fetta di pastiera... meglio no?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ... certo...dicendogli quello che volevano sentirsi dire... e mettendo a volte in cattiva luce vecchi utenti!
> scusa ma ha ragione oscuro...i cattivi siamo noi


no tesoro, chi ha un minimo di intelligenza riesce ad intuire le  adulazioni fatte con uno scopo preciso


----------



## ToyGirl (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *... certo...dicendogli quello che volevano sentirsi dire...* e mettendo a volte in cattiva luce vecchi utenti!
> scusa ma ha ragione oscuro...i cattivi siamo noi


Dai, questo non è vero. Conte è una persona che non si mette in antitesi con l'altro/a, anche quando i suoi pareri sono diversi... E nemmeno parla male, anzi. Quando sono nati certi brutti flame, non ha mai parlato male di nessuno ma ha provato a smorzare i toni...


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
> A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
> E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....
> 
> ...


L'ho sempre scritto a destra e sinistra e lo ripeto.

E' indubbio che su questo forum ci siano tensioni represse.
Quando sono entrata alcuni vecchi del forum mi hanno attaccato a prescindere pensando che  fossi una vecchia del forum sotto mentite spoglie per creare casino.
Addirittuta gente mi accusava di robe che va beh...
Il Conte è stato il primo a credere invece che io fossi tebe e basta. Non un vecchio del forum o non un troll.
La mia vita qui il primo mese è stata difficile. Molto difficile.
C'era sempre il sospetto su di me, che maneggiasi dietro che fossi altro da chi dicevo di essere..insomma...
Ancora oggi alcuni utenti mi guatdano con sospetto e...pazienza, ci sta.
Ho anche un modo un pò particolare di confrontarmi e sono consapevole che rende ostico il colloquio con me.

Quando leggo di accuse, di robe...me ne tiro fuori.
Però voglio dire che Conte è stata  una presenza che mi ha aiutata a superare il primo mese e senza di lui credo che  me ne sarei andata, come avevo fatto la prima volta.

nel proseguo dell'amicizia con lui poi, quando c'erano posizioni verso di me che non capivo gli ho chiesto informazioni e bè
NON ME NE HA MAI DATA UNA.
Anche su cose cazzate.

per quanto mi riguarda il conte è con me persona corretta, anzi. Anche se su questioni importanti ci ammazziamo (tipo aborto per intenderci)
Poi se le cose cambieranno ci confronteremo, certo non su un forum.
mi rimase impressa una frase di un utente di cui ovviamente non farò nomi.

sai Tebe, solo un anno fa la tua vita qui dentro sarebbe stata impossibile.
Ti avrebbero massacrato costringendoti a farti andare via.

Da quello che avevo letto, percepito e da come è andata la mia venuta qui non ho assolutamente dubitato di quelle parole.

ora...se me la prenderò nel culo pace amen.
Finalmente un pò di anal, ma con questo quoto anche perpli.
E' brutto, davvero brutto vedere insulti e robe varie.
Anche perchè noi nuovi ce ne fottiamo del passato e ognuno si prenderò le proprie responsabilità di amicizia.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Toy*

Parliamone fra un pò di tempo dai,adesso è prestino per dare giudizi....!!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Dai, questo non è vero. Conte è una persona che non si mette in antitesi con l'altro/a, anche quando i suoi pareri sono diversi... E nemmeno parla male, anzi. Quando sono nati certi brutti flame, non ha mai parlato male di nessuno ma ha provato a smorzare i toni...


ti ha risposto Oscuro....
Toy ci sono tante cose che tu ancora non puoi capire...


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ho sempre scritto a destra e sinistra e lo ripeto.
> 
> E' indubbio che su questo forum ci siano tensioni represse.
> Quando sono entrata alcuni vecchi del forum mi hanno attaccato a prescindere pensando che fossi una vecchia del forum sotto mentite spoglie per creare casino.
> ...


il ragionamento non fa una grinza :up:    sei un amore Tebuccia:kiss:  sento già di amarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Silenzio galli e galline...parla il Somma Vate Lothar...

Ho sempre rimproverato al Conte,in priv...di essere troppo tenero..per quel che leggo,che sara'il 5% dei ''parti''letterarari del forum.Ha difeso sempre tutti a prescindere..dal''reato''confessato...e'un'ottima persona quindi..anche se ripeto troppa buona..l'esatto mio contrario.
Poi  ponetevi una domanda...secondo voi perche'e'stato mio gradito ospite??mica invito chiunque a  casa mia..non lo conoscevo..ma avevo capito..e 'infatti e'stato ospite simpatico e piacevole.

Argomento chiuso....e'proibito parlarne....va bene signori/e??


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ... certo...dicendogli quello che volevano sentirsi dire... e mettendo a volte in cattiva luce vecchi utenti!
> scusa ma ha ragione oscuro...i cattivi siamo noi


Simy, però ti posso dire giurandotelo su quello che vuoi che Conte MAI mi ha parlato male di vecchi utenti.
Annzi...non ne parlava proprio.

Ora lo dico.
Appena arrivai qui c'era un utente che anche tu conosci che mi puntava pensando fossi chissà chi.
Ma mi puntava accusandomi pure di essere una non sincera, insomma...pesante.
Scrissi al conte chiedendogli che cazzo volesse questa perchè non capivo e quando le chiedevo lei sgattaiolava.
Ad un certo punto mi ha messo pure in ignore.
E io non   sapevo perchè.

beh, il conte molto contescamente mi ha risposto

cara Tebe, smazzatela da sola.
Io non vedo non sento e non parlo ma una cosa posso dirti, sempre cara tebe, quell utente è persona degna e avrà i suoi motivi.

e si è sempre comportato così.

Lo ha fatto solo con me?
A questo punto mi viene il dubbio...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il ragionamento non fa una grinza :up:    sei un amore Tebuccia:kiss:  sento già di amarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma come mai a tebuccia la amano tutti? flap flap... ( mi viene il vomito quando lo scrivo)


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Infatti di grinze io ne vedo parecchie a dire il vero..però ognuno parla per esperienza personale,io condivido più il pensiero di Sole e angelo....!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy, *però ti posso dire giurandotelo *su quello che vuoi che Conte MAI mi ha parlato male di vecchi utenti.
> Annzi...non ne parlava proprio.
> 
> Ora lo dico.
> ...



Tebe...io ti credo!
ma tu credi a noi che diciamo che in altri contesti e situazioni le cose non sono andate esattemente cosi....


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il ragionamento non fa una grinza :up:    sei un amore Tebuccia:kiss:  sento già di amarti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti di grinze io ne vedo parecchie a dire il vero..però ognuno parla per esperienza personale,io condivido più il pensiero di Sole e angelo....!



fratè non conosco il passato quindi mi limito a commentare il presente... tuttavia sono sicuro che tu avrai buoni motivi per fare certe affermazioni....


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Lascia stare tempo al tempo....!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma come mai a tebuccia la amano tutti? flap flap... ( mi viene il vomito quando lo scrivo)


tranquillo. l'amore di Battiato è solo sessuale.

vuole assolutamente provare il mio soffocotto a squalo.
poi tacchina anche sbri, Toy, free...insomma...ha le idee confuse

:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



iange:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Nessuno si deve far condizionare,ognuno si fa la sue opinioni,strano che ogni nuova arrivata c'è sempre il solito utente che si pone in maniera dolce e generosa,sarà un 'anima pia ed io non ho capito un cazzo,succede...!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe...io ti credo!
> ma tu credi a noi che diciamo che in altri contesti e situazioni le cose non sono andate esattemente cosi....


ma infatti Simy io credo anche a voi, perchè non c'ero  non ho motivo di dubitare della buona fede di tutti.

Quello che voglio dire è che probabilmente dall'idea che mi sono fatta io leggendo pure lo scannatoio, è che le cose gravi che sono successe in precedenza hanno creato dei solchi.
Ora...bene o male queste cose sono passate. 
E le persone cambiano.

Io posso solo dare un giudizio su quello che sto vivendo qui da febbraio.
Quando voi mi dite che conte parlava male di altri utenti o che manipola...io non lo ritrovo in questa immagine.
Perchè anche su mia richiesta non mi ha mai detto un cazzo di niente e mai mi sono sentita manipolata.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non parlavo del tuo caso in particolare anche perchè non conosco il passato, ma una cosa è certa, tra le righe si nota una certa tensione, una forma di gelosia che vi fa scattare alla prima battuta...ecco questo ho avvertito .. spero di sbagliarmi..
> 
> per il resto ti posso tagliare una fetta di pastiera... meglio no?


Gelosia?
COmunque mi spiace di questo che dici...

Gelosia forse come dire...questo posto è nostro e siamo un gruppo chiuso?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. l'amore di Battiato è solo sessuale.
> 
> vuole assolutamente provare il mio soffocotto a squalo.
> poi tacchina anche sbri, Toy, free...insomma...ha le idee confuse
> ...



Chi?? idee confuse? ammia pare che le idee le abbia soltanto chiare e concise


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. l'amore di Battiato è solo sessuale.
> 
> vuole assolutamente provare il mio soffocotto a squalo.
> poi tacchina anche sbri, Toy, free...insomma..*.ha le idee confuse*
> ...


No. 

Stà facendo 'O Sistemone.

Paraculo 

[video=youtube;SdoKWTXxO0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdoKWTXxO0U[/video]


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

Battiato ha le idee chiare e CIRCOINCISE...........!!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gelosia?
> COmunque mi spiace di questo che dici...
> 
> Gelosia forse come dire...questo posto è nostro e siamo un gruppo chiuso?



la gelosia la si può provare anche quando un amico/a magari scherza più con un altro piuttosto che con te , non parlo di invidia che è una brutta cosa . ma di quella sana gelosia  ecco..:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo. l'amore di Battiato è solo sessuale.
> 
> vuole assolutamente provare il mio soffocotto a squalo.
> poi tacchina anche sbri, Toy, free...insomma...ha le idee confuse
> ...


no è che una sola non mi basta..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

il tuo soffocotto poi ....ebbene si lo vorrei  provare:up:
sbri toy e free.. sono le uniche che non ho tacchinato...tutte le altre si  .:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy, però ti posso dire giurandotelo su quello che vuoi che Conte MAI mi ha parlato male di vecchi utenti.
> Annzi...non ne parlava proprio.
> 
> Ora lo dico.
> ...


No lo ha fatto anche con me....

Ma qui nessuno ammette che quando si ha bisogno di un'informazione ci si rivolge a lui...
Non dico di farlo con malizia .... io l'ho fatto per gli stessi motivi tuoi ...
L'ho fatto perchè noto che è l'utente con più post e anzianità ...
comunque mi è stato detto: veditela tu no!





Forse gli stiamo antipatiche


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Battiato ha le idee chiare e CIRCOINCISE...........!!


brav oscù... sò musulmano :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ho sempre scritto a destra e sinistra e lo ripeto.
> 
> E' indubbio che su questo forum ci siano tensioni represse.
> Quando sono entrata alcuni vecchi del forum mi hanno attaccato a prescindere pensando che fossi una vecchia del forum sotto mentite spoglie per creare casino.
> ...


Sai cosa mi fa impressione?
Meno di un anno fà avrei scritto questo post identico, senza cambiare una parola
e questo mi fa riflettere


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Si sei musulmano come se girano gli brami l'ano!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi?? idee confuse? ammia pare che le idee le abbia soltanto chiare e concise



:up:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

*RAGA'*

*cerco solo di sdrammatizzare discussioni troppo serie che rischiano di degenerare... qua ci dobbiamo divertire e non litigare... se poi ci esce pure qualche soffocotto (chi vuol sentire) è bene accetto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa impressione?
> Meno di un anno fà avrei scritto questo post identico, senza cambiare una parola
> e questo mi fa riflettere


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sei musulmano come se girano gli brami l'ano!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la gelosia la si può provare anche quando un amico/a magari scherza più con un altro piuttosto che con te , non parlo di invidia che è una brutta cosa . ma di quella sana gelosia  ecco..:smile:



Puoi essere più chiaro?
Non conosco questo sentimento io...
Ma è anche vero che non ho amici no?

Cioè ti voglio dire questo e posso anche capire certi utenti...

Il mio sforzo massimo in questi ultimi mesi è stato questo.

Allontanarmi da tutto e da tutti, proprio per vedere tutti gli utenti di questo forum sullo stesso piano.

E non tu mi sei simpatico allora uauuuuuuuu...tu mi stai sulle balle e allora giù botte...

E ripeto ancora una volta IO NON HO NULLA DI PERSONALE CONTRO NESSUNO QUA DENTRO.

Va bbuono?

Neanche contro Angelo Merkel...
Dico solo che non va bene il suo modo di offendere gli utenti.

Ho imparato tutto da una frase di lunapiena...

Nasciamo soli e moriamo soli, ma in mezzo c'è un bel traffico...no?

Ecco io non sono il tipo che passa la vita fermo in un posto...vado sempre avanti...

E sto cercando in tutti i modi di cavarmi di dosso l'immagine che ho avuto di catalizzatore...

Esempio ora ci fosse un raduno...
Partecipasse anche tutto il forum...io non verrei...

MA sempre disposto a conoscere ogni persona che vorrà venire a trovarmi...ma solo una alla volta...

Non vado bene per le dinamiche di gruppo
Sono scevro di intelligenza emotiva e sociale...

E adoro realizzare un tipo di rapporto unico e speciale per ciascuna persona della mia vita...
E questo rapporto non è mai estendibile a terze persone...

Come ho iniziato a fare così tutto è andato a posto.

Mi piace solo il dialogo tu per tu.

Dammi un solo motivo per cui io dovrei essere o geloso o invidioso...
E di che poi? 

Dice bene Lothar...
La nostra amicizia è nata a tu per tu...
Penso che Lothar non gradirebbe che io poi la condividessi....

Ma una confessione posso farla...
Mi fu chiesto è vero che la moglie di Lothar è figa come lui dice...

E sono stato orgoglioso di rispondere...oh Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Conte non sei cattivo,sei solo un pò stronzo!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa impressione?
> Meno di un anno fà avrei scritto questo post identico, senza cambiare una parola
> e questo mi fa riflettere


ok...io sono circa cinque mesi e me ne mancano ancora sette per arrivare all'anno....:scared:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Permetti?Le donne qui dentro son tutte chiacchere e distintivo.....tutto fumo e niente culo fidati!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi essere più chiaro?
> Non conosco questo sentimento io...
> Ma è anche vero che non ho amici no?
> 
> ...


ecco già il fatto che scatti come una molla alla prima osservazione che ti viene mossa, denota che non tutto va bene.. ti ripeto è una mia impressione.. pertanto opinabilissima


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2012)

Anche con me il Conte s'è comportato bene. O meglio, non bene, si è comportato _*NORMALMENTE*_. Che è un filo diverso, n'est ce pas? Comunque vabbè.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?Le donne qui dentro son tutte chiacchere e distintivo.....tutto fumo e niente culo
> 
> fidati!


mi fido ....ma ripeto amo scherzare soprattutto sui doppi sensi ma mai pensato e lungi da me farlo broccolare all'oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

All'inizio son tutti normali tranne oscuro,poi oscuro diventa normale e.............!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa impressione?
> Meno di un anno fà avrei scritto questo post identico, senza cambiare una parola
> e questo mi fa riflettere


Poi la vita è girata altrove...
Le situazioni cambiano e io non ci stavo più dentro...
Vedi di capire che tra le persone che tu reputi meravigliose c'è chi anche mi ha fatto molto male e molto soffrire..
E non potevo starci dentro...
Ho contato fino all'ultimo sulla tua capacità di sapere capire e intuire le mie ragioni...
E ribadisco ancora che non ho NULLA contro di te...
Ma NULLA neanche in favore...

Cerco di essere il più neutrale possibile...

Ma io non ci riesco ad accettare l'affetto e l'amicizia di persone che sono amiche di persone che mi hanno fatto soffrire...non ci riesco...è più forte di me...

Perchè se rivedo o frequento loro...sento che non mi posso fidare...di cosa poi diranno alle mie spalle...

Sono purtroppo fatto così.
E sono monolitico.
Rigido.
Categorico.

Ripeto limite mio...
Ma meglio un uomo che ti dice vai a fare in culo sinceramente e lasciami in pace...piuttosto di uno che ti fa la bella faccia per davanti e poi dentro di sè ti disprezza...

Nel mio modo di vedere sono stato onesto fino alle midolla...

Preferisco da stare da SOLO e tranquillo che tentare di essere amico di chi non mi va...
Magari perchè solo in certi frangenti mi ha fatto capire che pensava che io avessi fatto cose che non ho mai fatto.

Non ci riesco.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ecco già il fatto che scatti come una molla alla prima osservazione che ti viene mossa, denota che non tutto va bene.. ti ripeto è una mia impressione.. pertanto opinabilissima



Scatto con una molla?
Ma no sono tranquillissimo e siccome mi accusano spesso di non spiegarmi bene...ce la sto mettendo tutta no?
Non amo le situazioni poco chiare e nebulose...

Magari riuscissi ad essere più chiaro...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> All'inizio son tutti normali tranne oscuro,poi oscuro diventa normale e.............!!:rotfl:


Che? Nah. Normale tu? Mavvà. (in senso buono, naturalmente)


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scatto con una molla?
> Ma no sono tranquillissimo e siccome mi accusano spesso di non spiegarmi bene...ce la sto mettendo tutta no?
> Non amo le situazioni poco chiare e nebulose...
> 
> Magari riuscissi ad essere più chiaro...


essere più chiaro con.....oscuro.?.. la vedo dura:mrgreen::mrgreen: (cerco di sdrammatizzare )


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Infatti siamo all'inizio e ti sembro poco normale...poi capirai che sono molto più normale di quello che sembra!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> essere più chiaro con.....oscuro.?.. la vedo dura:mrgreen::mrgreen: (cerco di sdrammatizzare )


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Vero che il conte può tutto...ma nulla può contro il fato avverso...


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Vero che il conte può tutto...ma nulla può contro il fato avverso...


...però c'è una cosa che non mi torna....perchè da nuova utente non hai mai avuto modi carezzevoli e adulatori in mp con me?



perchè ho le micro tette?
Il cameltoe?
la 38?
Cosa c'è che non va in me????


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però c'è una cosa che non mi torna....perchè da nuova utente non hai mai avuto modi carezzevoli e adulatori in mp con me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi non ti accetta non merita tebuccia....vieni meco......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'ho sempre scritto a destra e sinistra e lo ripeto.
> 
> E' indubbio che su questo forum ci siano tensioni represse.
> Quando sono entrata alcuni vecchi del forum mi hanno attaccato a prescindere pensando che fossi una vecchia del forum sotto mentite spoglie per creare casino.
> ...


tu sei l'esempio del mio pregiudizio:mrgreen:
io e la mia diffidenza ci mettiamo un po' ma una volta valutata la persona ragioniamo sempre a prescindere da dove vada la corrente.
ben contenta di aver preso un'altra grande cantonata (l'altra fu rabarbaro al primo post)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok...io sono circa cinque mesi e me ne mancano ancora sette per arrivare all'anno....:scared:


Guarda che non era ironico. Io ci sto riflettendo davvero


----------



## Nocciola (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi la vita è girata altrove...
> Le situazioni cambiano e io non ci stavo più dentro...
> Vedi di capire che tra le persone che tu reputi meravigliose c'è chi anche mi ha fatto molto male e molto soffrire..
> E non potevo starci dentro...
> ...


Ditina legate, ho promesso a perplesso........


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però c'è una cosa che non mi torna....perchè da nuova utente non hai mai avuto modi carezzevoli e adulatori in mp con me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un dubbio che ho anch'io...e al solito , l'ho subito manifestato:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però c'è una cosa che non mi torna....perchè da nuova utente non hai mai avuto modi carezzevoli e adulatori in mp con me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma come, non lo sai che gli uomini sbavano solo dietro alle tettone? :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ok...
> Sarà come tu dici...
> Farò tesoro di queste tue parole...
> Però ti giuro sul mio onore che non tengo rancore verso nessuno qui dentro...
> ...


ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
> A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
> E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....
> 
> ...


ari-ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok...io sono circa cinque mesi e me ne mancano ancora sette per arrivare all'anno....:scared:



Io sono all'anno e la penso ancora così...
ma è anche vero che sono entrata qui non per farmi consolare...
E neanche in un momento delicato della mia vita...


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se volete farmi morire ditelo


Ti ringrazio per l'up ma non è servito. 

Comunque mi accorgo che faccio spesso quel tipo d'errore. Il tuo però rimane un modo carino di farlo notare.

E visto che si parla di rubini e smeraldi beccati questo.







Non puoi dire nemmeno che la reputazione non ti interessa dato l'oggetto d'approvazione.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
> A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
> E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....
> 
> ...


Conte passa e non ti curar di loro..hanno caldo...sei sempre il N1 qua'dentro..e che ti frega dei giudizi??? 


Guai se ti cancelli...perche'lo farei anch'io....


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

comunque al _bene del forum _io non ci ho mai pensato,magari rispetto per le persone, quello sì.
ma non mi preoccupo se qualche pagina è occupata da scazzi che chiunque può saltare a pié pari; non la facciamo troppo drammatica


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'up ma non è servito.
> 
> Comunque mi accorgo che faccio spesso quel tipo d'errore. Il tuo però rimane* un modo carino *di farlo notare.
> 
> ...


e discreto:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte passa e non ti curar di loro..hanno caldo...sei sempre il N1 qua'dentro..e che ti frega dei giudizi???
> 
> 
> Guai se ti cancelli...perche'lo farei anch'io....



Concordo....
e approvo....



Ops...non posso...pardon


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo....
> e approvo....
> 
> 
> ...



io si e lo faccio!!!miaooooooo


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Simy, però ti posso dire giurandotelo su quello che vuoi che Conte MAI mi ha parlato male di vecchi utenti.
> Annzi...non ne parlava proprio.
> 
> Ora lo dico.
> ...


non hai messol'apostrofo perché è un uomo o perché sei ciuccia?
ehm....chi sarebbe?no, più che altro perché nel caso fossi io sia chiaro che ignoro per i fatti miei, che mi serve un misero tastino?










ps gion rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai messo l'accento perché  è un uomo o perché sei ciuccia?
> ehm....chi sarebbe?no, più che altro perché nel caso fossi io sia chiaro che ignoro per i fatti miei, che mi serve un misero tastino?


Beccata!

Apostrofo!


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque il sistema e' una stronzata galattica e chi lo usa alla cazzo e' uno stronzo ancora piu' grande della galassia di riferimento...
> 
> ahahahahah


plinplon.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beccata!
> 
> Apostrofo!


bestia che figura


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bestia che figura


:rotfl: Scusa il modo poco discreto. Avevo una certa impellenza.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl: Scusa il modo poco discreto. Avevo una certa impellenza.


no, figurati, hai fatto bene.






















bastardo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bestia che figura



capita anche ai migliori Zia Miny...non ti preoccupare :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> capita anche ai migliori Zia Miny...non ti preoccupare :mrgreen:


a me non succede mai e non mi chiamare zia!







ps l'ho presa benissimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bestia che figura


io, in virtù della nostra non-amicizia, avevo pensato di fartela passare in silenzio... sappilo!:amici:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non succede mai e non mi chiamare zia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:triste:


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> plinplon.:mrgreen:


hai fatto in tempo a beccarlo prima che er kazzone der conte lo cancellasse...

ahahahah

e l'altro?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io, in virtù della nostra non-amicizia, avevo pensato di fartela passare in silenzio... sappilo!:amici:


vabé, calo le braghe. una volta scrissi esattamente come gion o o a con l'acca in assenza di verbo.
abbattetemi:unhappy:


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, figurati, hai fatto bene.
> 
> bastardo:mrgreen:



:rotfl: Capirai. Era solo per scherzare.

 Comunque quando uno sbaglia ci volgiono le scuse. Vabbè dai, metti un dipinto che non conosco di la e sei perdonata.


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non succede mai e non mi chiamare zia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se l'hai presa benissimo, come no...

e quelle3 rughe che so'?

prima nun ce staveno...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se l'hai presa benissimo, come no...
> 
> e quelle3 rughe che so'?
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se l'hai presa benissimo, come no...
> 
> e quelle3 rughe che so'?
> 
> ...


Come "nun ce staveno". Che sei pure cecato? Di la verità, che facevi da piccolo.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo te perchè stiamo qui da anni?!:mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> BELLA DOMANDA: CHE CE STATE A Fà?





quintina ha detto:


> io sto qui da prima di te e non lo sapevo...
> 
> tutta colpa della mia bacchettonaggine





Simy ha detto:


> perchè tu sei una minchiapriva :mrgreen:





quintina ha detto:


> ora torno a sorridere ai monti



ho le lacrime.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai fatto in tempo a beccarlo prima che er kazzone der conte lo cancellasse...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



il Conte è leale stermy.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

*noooooooo.....hai presente "madre?"*



exStermy ha detto:


> se l'hai presa benissimo, come no...
> 
> e quelle3 rughe che so'?
> 
> ...







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU06uvlYlzQ&feature=fvwrel


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU06uvlYlzQ&feature=fvwrel



oddio!:rotfl:

Madreh l'adoro proprio:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> il Conte è leale stermy.


come un serpente a sonagli...

ahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU06uvlYlzQ&feature=fvwrel


mi pregio de nun ave' visto mai sta cagata...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi pregio de nun ave' visto mai sta cagata...
> 
> ahahahah


quale?


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

*ste*



exStermy ha detto:


> come un serpente a sonagli...
> 
> ahahah


no, davvero lo è....


come lo sei tu.


quando si è intelligenti non ci si rompe i coglioni con stronzate inutili.


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2012)

anche a me il Conte non ha mai spiattellato niente di niente

e nessuna richiesta da parte mia

solo qualche mp normalissimo tra di noi

sono molto dispiaciuta per tutta questa vicenda, se c'è qualcosa che posso fare, ben volentieri, a disposizione


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche a me il Conte non ha mai spiattellato niente di niente
> 
> e nessuna richiesta da parte mia
> 
> ...




free, non ho letto nel merito la questione, mi sai dire da quale post incomincia il pasticcio ?


----------



## free (3 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> free, non ho letto nel merito la questione, mi sai dire da quale post incomincia il pasticcio ?



no, cara, non ne ho la più pallida idea


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, cara, non ne ho la più pallida idea



Grazie free...


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> free, non ho letto nel merito la questione, mi sai dire da quale post incomincia il pasticcio ?


non è un singolo post di questo 3d il problema...si è segnalato un clima generale.

che per chi come me è iscritto da poco risulta di difficile comprensione,ma che in più occasioni ho notato ammorbare le discussioni.

ma sono cose che devono risolvere i diretti interessati


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sei l'esempio del mio pregiudizio:mrgreen:
> io e la mia diffidenza ci mettiamo un po' ma una volta valutata la persona ragioniamo sempre a prescindere da dove vada la corrente.
> ben contenta di aver preso un'altra grande cantonata (l'altra fu rabarbaro al primo post)


anche io ho avuto un pregiudizio su te, quindi siamo pari

(nel mio post non mi riferivo a te, comunque)


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io ho avuto un pregiudizio su te, quindi siamo pari
> 
> (nel mio post non mi riferivo a te, comunque)



finalmente posso approvarti!!certo che si cara mia...anch'io quando sono ''arrivato''ero cane e gatto con Mini...sai che mi rimproverava le virgole??adesso ci capiamo invece..


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Strano*

Strano io con minerva sempre andato d'accordo!!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> finalmente posso approvarti!!certo che si cara mia...anch'io quando sono ''arrivato''ero cane e gatto con Mini...sai che mi rimproverava le virgole??adesso ci capiamo invece..


Micione gattone coccolone, non riesco ad immaginarti che bisticci con qualcuno! Tieni, prendi un pò di croccatini:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*joey*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non hai messol'apostrofo perché è un uomo o perché sei ciuccia?
> ehm....chi sarebbe?no, più che altro perché nel caso fossi io sia chiaro che ignoro per i fatti miei, che mi serve un misero tastino?
> 
> 
> ...



Sono ciuccia. Il liceo non mi ha lasciato molte impronte italiche...:carneval:
comunque non mi riferivo a te giurin giuretto


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione gattone coccolone, non riesco ad immaginarti che bisticci con qualcuno! Tieni, prendi un pò di croccatini:




Buonissimi amico grazie...macche'sembro buono,ieri ho dato una mangiata di faccia ad un fornitore...mi avessi sentito!!!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono ciuccia. Il liceo non mi ha lasciato molte impronte italiche...:carneval:
> comunque non mi riferivo a te giurin giuretto



ma noi siamo Dotti..giovine devi stare attenta!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonissimi amico grazie...macche'sembro buono,*ieri ho dato una mangiata di faccia *ad un fornitore...mi avessi sentito!!!


Me lo segno sto modo di dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma noi siamo Dotti..giovine devi stare attenta!!!


ti è andata la mosca al naso Lothar?View attachment 5171


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti è andata la mosca al naso Lothar?View attachment 5171


ti approvo cara mia..mi piace,no mi viene quando tra un po'arrivo a Rimini Nord e trovo tutto fermo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti approvo cara mia..mi piace,no mi viene quando tra un po'arrivo a Rimini Nord e trovo tutto fermo...


c'è già un bel traffico a rimini nord...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è già un bel traffico a rimini nord...


lo so darling ma  esco e  ovviamente..sgattaiolo per la campagne


----------



## lunaiena (3 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi pregio de nun ave' visto mai sta cagata...
> 
> ahahahah



Male....

Una serie molto seria...


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è un singolo post di questo 3d il problema...si è segnalato un clima generale.
> 
> che per chi come me è iscritto da poco risulta di difficile comprensione,ma che in più occasioni ho notato ammorbare le discussioni.
> 
> ma sono cose che devono risolvere i diretti interessati



ah, è in generale..grazie perplesso


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...ben contenta di aver preso un'altra grande cantonata (l'altra fu rabarbaro al primo post)



Credo sia la prima volta che apprendo di essere stato una grande cantonata!
E sono ben felice di aver dimistrato coi fatti che non sono quell'intelletto brillante, quel parlatore suadente e quel gentiluomo garbato che qualcuno aveva malignamente pensato io fossi!

(Chissà mai cosa avevo scritto nel mio primo post...? Mah...)


----------



## Salomè (3 Agosto 2012)

Mons: alto,castano, sulla quarantina. Pancetta q.b. 
Tebe: corpo sottile e testa leonina. Occhi magnetici azzurri, naso alla francese, bocca sottile e rosa. 
Minerva: Alta, capelli corti e lisci, con una leggera frangia. Occhi e capelli castani. Me la immagino il tailleur.
Questi sono i primi che riesco ad immaginare...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Cheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglioni........
Questo era un 3d carino, ora il solito pollaio.


----------



## Salomè (3 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglioni........
> Questo era un 3d carino, ora il solito pollaio.


Mons tu come mi immagini?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Mons: alto,castano, sulla quarantina. Pancetta q.b.
> Tebe: corpo sottile e testa leonina. Occhi magnetici azzurri, naso alla francese, bocca sottile e rosa.
> Minerva: Alta, capelli corti e lisci, con una leggera frangia. Occhi e capelli castani. Me la immagino il tailleur.
> Questi sono i primi che riesco ad immaginare...


170 cm X 69 kg. Pancetta solo un (odiosissimo) inizio, ma causa 51primavere  (e ultimamente qualche birra di troppo )


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglionicheduecoglioni........
> Questo era un 3d carino, ora il solito pollaio.


Eh la madonna...stai sempre a lamentarti 
MM non ti trovi un po' acidino ultimamente eh?
Il mondo va come vuole per li campi dorati...no?:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Mons tu come mi immagini?


MMmmmmmm, ti ho girato intorno pochino, ho pochi elementi ma....
Direi circa 165 cm, sottile ma non sportiva, lineamenti un po' affilati, occhi verdi, capelli lunghissimi castani ma sempre raccolti (quando li sciogli davanti al tuo uomo, beh, primo rischio di ejaculazio precox). Terza scarsa ma ben fatta, culo da Hunziker ai tempi della pubblicità. Vesti molto moderno, strano, mai banale. Usi troppo spesso le ballerine, con i tacchi uccidi i passanti.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Agosto 2012)

Solo le persone che non conosco:

Tebe: Sigourney Weaver, quella di Alien (no il mostro, l'umana )
Minerva: Kristin Scott Thomas
Sbri: Meryl Streep 
Free: Hillary Swank


----------



## Salomè (3 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> MMmmmmmm, ti ho girato intorno pochino, ho pochi elementi ma....
> Direi circa 165 cm, sottile ma non sportiva, lineamenti un po' affilati, occhi verdi, capelli lunghissimi castani ma sempre raccolti (quando li sciogli davanti al tuo uomo, beh, primo rischio di ejaculazio precox). Terza scarsa ma ben fatta, culo da Hunziker ai tempi della pubblicità. Vesti molto moderno, strano, mai banale. Usi troppo spesso le ballerine, con i tacchi uccidi i passanti.


Hai centrato solo i capelli castani Mons...


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Mons: alto,castano, sulla quarantina. Pancetta q.b.
> Tebe: *corpo sottile e testa leonina.* Occhi magnetici azzurri, naso alla francese, *bocca sottile e rosa. *
> Minerva: Alta, capelli corti e lisci, con una leggera frangia. Occhi e capelli castani. Me la immagino il tailleur.
> Questi sono i primi che riesco ad immaginare...


Il neretto perfetto.
Gli occhi...sono più grigi che azzurri e il naso alla francese...no. direi di no. ho un naso...non grande ma deciso ecco. ( e mi piace molto anche se mattia ogni tanto mi prende in giro chiamandomi aquilotto ma non è vero. Almeno...mi ci chiama solo lui così, quindi...)

Tu invece ti immagino con i capelli lunghi e lisci, gli occhi verdi, non molto alta ma magra. Tacchi.


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Credo sia la prima volta che apprendo di essere stato una grande cantonata!
> E sono ben felice di aver dimistrato coi fatti che non sono quell'intelletto brillante, quel parlatore suadente e quel gentiluomo garbato che qualcuno aveva malignamente pensato io fossi!
> 
> (Chissà mai cosa avevo scritto nel mio primo post...? Mah...)



rabyyyyyyy, siamo stati cantonati insieme!
flap flap


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Hai centrato solo i capelli castani Mons...


L'ho ben detto che non sono capace di descrivere le persone!
Ok, ci riprovo con gli attori:
Direi..... Alison Lohman in "False Verità"


----------



## Salomè (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto perfetto.
> Gli occhi...sono più grigi che azzurri e il naso alla francese...no. direi di no. ho un naso...non grande ma deciso ecco. ( e mi piace molto anche se mattia ogni tanto mi prende in giro chiamandomi aquilotto ma non è vero. Almeno...mi ci chiama solo lui così, quindi...)
> 
> Tu invece ti immagino con icapelli lunghi e* lisci*, gli occhi verdi, non molto alta ma magra. Tacchi.


Cooooooooosa :incazzato: ?? ma se sto andando in giro per trovare gli ingredienti delle tue pozioni doma-ricci:incazzato:


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> rabyyyyyyy, siamo stati cantonati insieme!
> flap flap


Oh My Gosh!
(facendomi per tre volte il segno della croce)
Oh My Gosh!
(Mi stanno crescendo le ciglia più che facendo il bagno nel Travatan)
Oh My Gosh!
(Mi sta venendo voglia di tenere un blog)
Oh My Gosh!
(Credevo di essere una cantonata ed invece mi ritrovo cantonato)


Mal comune, mezzo gaudio!


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh My Gosh!
> (facendomi per tre volte il segno della croce)
> Oh My Gosh!
> (Mi stanno crescendo le ciglia più che facendo il bagno nel Travatan)
> ...


al tuo esordio se ricordi in molti credemmo tu fossi airforever il quale amava molto clonarsi per divertimento (che fine avrà fatto?).
a domanda rispondesti di no, ne prendemmo atto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al tuo esordio se ricordi in molti credemmo tu fossi airforever il quale amava molto clonarsi per divertimento (che fine avrà fatto?).
> a domanda rispondesti di no, ne prendemmo atto.


Ricordo, sì, ricordo...

E farVi degnare di quella presa d'atto mi costò non poco sudore!

(Purtuttavia credo che ci sia qualcuno che ancora non è convinto della mia genuinità...)


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ricordo, sì, ricordo...
> 
> E *farVi degnare di quella presa d'atto mi costò non poco sudore!
> 
> *(Purtuttavia credo che ci sia qualcuno che ancora non è convinto della mia genuinità...)


sarà, da parte mia non direi proprio; al secondo fu chiaro che c'era troppa cultura dentro per essere air


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà, da parte mia non direi proprio


E' da tempo che nessuno mette in dubbio le tue innate doti degne di Auguste Dupin!

Chapeau!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Cooooooooosa :incazzato: ?? ma se sto andando in giro per trovare gli ingredienti delle tue pozioni doma-ricci:incazzato:


ma si ma la domanda di Toy era come ci vedevamo al di là della realtà...
Quindi ho fatto tabula rasa delle informazioni, poche che avevo.
Forse il nik mi confonde ma ti immagino come una dai lunghi capelli che fa cose alla giapponese per intenderci...

OT
come stanno andando le maschere doma ricci'
io ne faccio una stasera. Con il caldo ho i boccoli impazziti e hanno bisogno di una bella ripassata eco bio
FINE OT


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh My Gosh!
> (facendomi per tre volte il segno della croce)
> Oh My Gosh!
> (Mi stanno crescendo le ciglia più che facendo il bagno nel Travatan)
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' da tempo che nessuno mette in dubbio le tue innate doti degne di Auguste Dupin!
> 
> Chapeau!


senza scomodare poe ...facciamo commissario rex:singleeye:


tu guarda che simpatico rabarbaro che prende per i fondelli:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà, da parte mia non direi proprio; al secondo fu chiaro che c'era troppa cultura dentro per essere air


io però non ho mai capito chi pensavate io fossi.

nessuno me lo ha mai detto


uff


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io però non ho mai capito chi pensavate io fossi.
> 
> nessuno me lo ha mai detto
> 
> ...


per te parlo al singolare perché non so cosa pensassero gli altri. ; mi pareva solo strano fossi nuova perché con me ti sei subito rapportata come se conoscessi certe mie caratteristiche e spesso sembravi provocatoria senza motivo.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io però non ho mai capito chi pensavate io fossi.
> 
> nessuno me lo ha mai detto
> 
> ...


Io nessuno, nel senso, semplicemente una nuova. Mi ricordo alcuni argomenti che avevano un impronta diversa dal solito.


----------



## ToyGirl (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne ho la più pallida idea...
> A me sembra di aver sempre cercato di accogliere i nuovi entrati
> E di averli come dire difesi da certi attacchi gratuiti....
> 
> ...


No, dai, non te ne andare  Risolvete le cose e basta...

Siamo tutti adulti qui, mi sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> No, dai, non te ne andare  Risolvete le cose e basta...
> 
> Siamo tutti adulti qui, mi sbaglio?


Siamo tutti adulti?
O tutti adulteri?

Comunque tornando a bomba per esempio io l'utente lunapiena me la immagino come susanna tutta panna dei formaggini...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

Quando sono arrivata io c'era gente che pensava che io fossi Cat


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata io c'era gente che pensava che io fossi Cat


E non venni in tuo soccorso?
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Mi ricordo che mi mandasti anche tu una tua foto...
AHAHAHAHAHAH...che tempi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te parlo al singolare perché non so cosa pensassero gli altri. ; mi pareva solo strano fossi nuova perché con me *ti sei subito rapportata come se conoscessi certe mie caratteristiche *e spesso sembravi provocatoria senza motivo.


una iena ne riconosce sempre un altra al volo...




:risata:fff:fff:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non venni in tuo soccorso?
> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Mi ricordo che mi mandasti anche tu una tua foto...
> AHAHAHAHAHAH...che tempi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ti sbagli

ti mandai una foto di xxxxxxx


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ti sbagli
> 
> ti mandai una foto di xxxxxxx


Ah ecco perchè quando ti ho vista dal vivo mi dicevo...ma è lei?
Birbacciona...non si fanno queste cose...


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io nessuno, nel senso, semplicemente una nuova. Mi ricordo alcuni argomenti che avevano un impronta diversa dal solito.


In effetti c'è  stato solo un utente che aveva dichiarato io mentissi su chi fossi e mi aveva scritto su un 3d che mi "controllava" o qualcosa del genere. Dovrei andarmi a cercare i post. E quando feci notare all'utente in questione che se non sapevo di cosa mi si accusasse (ci arrivai dopo) non potevo nemmeno rispondere alle accuse...mi arrvò un rubino, mi fu risposto "Chi ti credi di essere eccetera" e venni messa in ignore senza nessuna risposta e l'utente lasciò il sito poco dopo.

la cosa che mi lasciò perplessa era che li capì che doveva essere successo qualcosa di veramente pesante prima e che l'utente in questione fosse ancora molto sensibile.
Peccato perchè è un utente di cui tutti parlano bene.




sono sopravvissuta comunque.


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io nessuno, nel senso, semplicemente una nuova. *Mi ricordo alcuni argomenti che avevano un impronta diversa dal solito.*


Ammetto. Ho dato subito il peggio. come sempre. Così non ci sono stati dubbi su chi avevate davanti.

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Quando sono arrivata io c'era gente che pensava che io fossi Cat


chi era Cat?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti c'è  stato solo un utente che aveva dichiarato io mentissi su chi fossi e mi aveva scritto su un 3d che mi "controllava" o qualcosa del genere. Dovrei andarmi a cercare i post. E quando feci notare all'utente in questione che se non sapevo di cosa mi si accusasse (ci arrivai dopo) non potevo nemmeno rispondere alle accuse...mi arrvò un rubino, mi fu risposto "Chi ti credi di essere eccetera" e venni messa in ignore senza nessuna risposta e l'utente lasciò il sito poco dopo.
> 
> la cosa che mi lasciò perplessa era che li capì che doveva essere successo qualcosa di veramente pesante prima e che l'utente in questione fosse ancora molto sensibile.
> Peccato perchè è un utente di cui tutti parlano bene.
> ...


tutto vero. Comunque non se n'è andata per te, davvero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi era Cat?


anche di te qualcuno ha pensato che fossi Cat


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti c'è  stato solo un utente che aveva dichiarato io mentissi su chi fossi e mi aveva scritto su un 3d che mi "controllava" o qualcosa del genere. Dovrei andarmi a cercare i post. E quando feci notare all'utente in questione che se non sapevo di cosa mi si accusasse (ci arrivai dopo) non potevo nemmeno rispondere alle accuse...mi arrvò un rubino, mi fu risposto "Chi ti credi di essere eccetera" e venni messa in ignore senza nessuna risposta e l'utente lasciò il sito poco dopo.
> 
> la cosa che mi lasciò perplessa era che li capì che doveva essere successo qualcosa di veramente pesante prima e che l'utente in questione fosse ancora molto sensibile.
> Peccato perchè è un utente di cui tutti parlano bene.
> ...



era una a cui piaceva il cazzo come piace a tutte?

no, vabbè, dai


sdrammatizzo

io invece, ero il Conte bannato riuscito a rientrare chissà come


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi era *Cat?*



:scared::scared::scared:


non aprite quella porta


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> tutto vero. Comunque non se n'è andata per te, davvero


No certo, lo so che non se ne andata per me anche se ha fatto notare fossi la classica goccia di un vaso già colmo.

Capendo che aveva sbagliato, almeno nel mio caso, due spiegazioni me le sarei aspettate visto il pregresso.
O almeno io avrei fatto così.

ma ripeto.
da questo comportamento, di una persona comunque "saggia" come era l'utente in questione si evince, o almeno io ho _evinto _che il clima non era sereno.

e quindi ci stavano tutti gli scleri


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era una a cui piaceva il cazzo come piace a tutte?
> 
> no, vabbè, dai
> 
> ...


a me non piace il cazzo! mi fa schifo! e anche le tette!


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> non aprite quella porta



No minchia!
Se hanno pensato fossi cat e ho spantegato terrore inconsapevolmente alla scajola voglio saperlo.


Chi ERA cat?


C


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2012)

comunque


per me


Lunapiena: piccola, mora, capelli lunghi e super abbronzata
Free: alta, algida, biondo platino, occhiali neri

Annuccia: capelli lunghi,castani, pelle chiarissima e occhi blu
Diletta: come Annuccia

Sbriciolata: piccola, ma tettona, capelli lisci e ramati come l'AD della mia azienda
Minerva: una specie di Skin, ma bianca

I maschi: non mi frega come son fatti, sono tutti bonazzi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No minchia!
> Se hanno pensato fossi cat e ho spantegato terrore inconsapevolmente alla scajola voglio saperlo.
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa, fai qualche ricerca! il forum è pieno di Cat!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> tutto vero. Comunque non se n'è andata per te, davvero


AHAHAHAHAAH
sono andato a rileggermi il tuo primo 3d in mausoleo...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

si si si ragazzi il forum è davvero cambiato AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Wovl...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAAH
> sono andato a rileggermi il tuo primo 3d in mausoleo...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> ...


il mio?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> il mio?


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Te ne hanno dette di cazzate eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Te ne hanno dette di cazzate eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Beh ma mi hanno anche detto cose vere. 

Mi hanno fatto capire che il mio principe azzurro in realtà era un cazzone, ad esempio

E che io ero una deficiente con la testa piena di cazzate


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti c'è  stato solo un utente che aveva dichiarato io mentissi su chi fossi e mi aveva scritto su un 3d che mi "controllava" o qualcosa del genere. Dovrei andarmi a cercare i post. E quando feci notare all'utente in questione che se non sapevo di cosa mi si accusasse (ci arrivai dopo) non potevo nemmeno rispondere alle accuse...mi arrvò un rubino, mi fu risposto "Chi ti credi di essere eccetera" e venni messa in ignore senza nessuna risposta e l'utente lasciò il sito poco dopo.
> 
> la cosa che mi lasciò perplessa era che li capì che doveva essere successo qualcosa di veramente pesante prima e che l'utente in questione fosse ancora molto sensibile.
> Peccato perchè è un utente di cui tutti parlano bene.
> ...



Tebe, in realtà in diversi pensavano che tu fossi un fake. Lei l'ha detto sì, ma tanti altri ne (s)parlavano in privato! 
Ti sei posta in modo poco ortodosso e questo poteva anche starci, ma eri soprattutto prevenuta, chiunque non fosse d'accordo con te veniva automaticamente etichettato e trattato da cornuto bigotto che voleva metterti al rogo... Ricordo che quando avevo espresso un pensiero sull'amore nel tuo primo thread subito mi avevi attaccato (senza sapere niente di me) dicendo che avevo una mente ristretta (e dandomi del cornuto, tra l'altro  ). Tempo dopo ci siamo chiariti e abbiamo capito di essere più simili di quanto sembriamo, ma è anche vero che tu hai modificato il tuo atteggiamento. Tebe adesso è aperta al dialogo, esprime la sua opinione in maniera civile, ironica quando serve ed intelligente e soprattutto non sputa sentenze a destra e sinistra. I primi giorni il tuo approccio è stato un tantino diverso eh... Magari era solo una forma di autodifesa.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era una a cui piaceva il cazzo come piace a tutte?
> 
> no, vabbè, dai:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non voglio fare polemica, però questo tuo parlare non è propriamente elegante e corretto (inoltre ricordo bene il contesto in cui hai scritto quella frase ed è stato durante un momento di scherzo innocuo tra me ed mk, quindi in quella particolare circostanza mi sono sentito in qualche modo responsabile) nei confronti di un'utente che tu potrai anche considerare ipocrita ma che, per come la vedo io, rappresentava una voce importante qui dentro alla stessa stregua di Chiara Matraini, Tebe, Sole, Leda, Sbriciolata, Tubarao e tanti altri che leggo sempre volentieri perché ritengo che diano un valido contributo allo scontro dialettico che poi sarebbe lo scopo principale di questo forum (anche se qualcuno se ne dimentica).

Quando sono arrivato qui e da non registrato ho raccontato la mia storia, Mk è stata una delle utenti più importanti ai fini della mia riflessione. Certe cose che ha scritto mi hanno aperto gli occhi sulla mia situazione e se ho fatto qualche passo avanti nel mio percorso lo devo anche alla sua (come quella di alcuni altri, tra cui ricordo volentieri Andy che ha abbandonato il forum) partecipazione qui. Ecco a me dispiace leggere certe cose su una persona che, per contro, io ho sempre trovato intellettualmente onesta e corretta. Ma non tutti possiamo pensarla allo stesso modo, certo... 
Solo che per certe intime manifestazioni di stima o disistima esistono gli mp! 

Potrei elencare molti più utenti che, personalmente, ritengo del tutto inutili e fuori luogo, tenendo comunque fuori le questioni e simpatie private che, per definizione, dovrebbero rimanere private. 

E, giusto perché qui il gossip è sport nazionale, vi posso garantire che il mio, di cazzo, in questa presa di posizione non c'entra proprio nulla. Mi sembrava già di vedere il fumo uscire dalle orecchie di certi utenti!

Non leggo più spessissimo il forum ma, quelle volte che capita, spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in messaggi che altro non sono se non esplicitazioni di fatti personali che sono capitati o continuano a capitare tra alcuni utenti, fuori da questo 'luogo'. Io posso comprendere che per Tizio che è amico di Caia la quale tromba allegramente con Sempronio sia interessante leggere i loro scambi privati, ma alla maggior parte dell'utenza vi assicuro che non gliene potrebbe fregar di meno! Anzi: rappresenta una noia mortale dover scrollare messaggi e messaggi di infiniti OT e scazzi che potrebbero benissimo aver luogo al telefono, via mail, via mp, via facebook o qualsiasi altro mezzo di comunicazione che consenta un minimo di riservatezza. 
Visto che si continua a parlare di cosa sia 'bene' per il forum e cosa no... Questo è il mio pensiero. Poi ognuno usi questo posto come meglio crede... Ma non sarebbe male preoccuparsi anche di chi legge al fine di trarre spunti di riflessione, data la tematica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Non voglio fare polemica, però questo tuo parlare non è propriamente elegante e corretto* (inoltre ricordo bene il contesto in cui hai scritto quella frase ed è stato durante un momento di* scherzo innocuo *tra me ed mk, quindi in quella particolare circostanza mi sono sentito in qualche modo responsabile) nei confronti di un'utente che tu potrai anche considerare ipocrita ma che, per come la vedo io, rappresentava una voce importante qui dentro alla stessa stregua di Chiara Matraini, Tebe, Sole, Leda, Sbriciolata, Tubarao e tanti altri che leggo sempre volentieri perché ritengo che diano un valido contributo allo scontro dialettico che poi sarebbe lo scopo principale di questo forum (anche se qualcuno se ne dimentica).
> Potrei elencare molti più utenti che, personalmente, ritengo del tutto inutili e fuori luogo, tenendo comunque fuori le questioni e simpatie private che, per definizione, dovrebbero rimanere private.
> E, giusto perché qui il gossip è sport nazionale, vi posso garantire che il mio, di cazzo, in questa presa di posizione non c'entra proprio nulla. Mi sembrava già di vedere il fumo uscire dalle orecchie di certi utenti!
> Non leggo più spessissimo il forum ma, quelle volte che capita, spesso e volentieri mi imbatto in messaggi che altro non sono se non esplicitazioni di fatti personali che sono capitati o continuano a capitare tra alcuni utenti, fuori da questo 'luogo'. Io posso comprendere che per Tizio che è amico di Caia la quale tromba allegramente con Sempronio sia interessante leggere i loro scambi privati, ma alla maggior parte dell'utenza vi assicuro che non gliene potrebbe fregar di meno! Anzi: rappresenta una noia mortale dover scrollare messaggi e messaggi di infiniti OT e scazzi che potrebbero benissimo aver luogo al telefono, via mail, via mp, via facebook o qualsiasi altro mezzo di comunicazione che consenta un minimo di riservatezza.
> Visto che si continua a parlare di cosa sia 'bene' per il forum e cosa no... Questo è il mio pensiero. Poi ognuno usi questo posto come meglio crede... Ma non sarebbe male preoccuparsi anche di chi legge al fine di trarre spunti di riflessione, data la tematica.



Non vorrei fare polemica, ma riguardo il neretto sei proprio fuori strada
La mia battuta era uno scherzo altrettanto innocuo del tuo motteggiare con quell'utente che io non ho nominato, mentre tu sì, e su questo farei una bella riflessione.

per il resto sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Potrei elencare molti più utenti che, personalmente,* ritengo del tutto inutili e fuori luogo*


anzi, rettifico...

sono d'accordo con tutto meno che con questa frase arrogante


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare polemica, ma riguardo il neretto sei proprio fuori strada
> La mia battuta era uno scherzo altrettanto innocuo del tuo motteggiare con quell'utente che io non ho nominato, mentre tu sì, e su questo farei una bella riflessione.
> 
> per il resto sono d'accordo con te


Perché non avrei dovuto nominarla? Ti garantisco che non è un reato. Ho nominato anche te e tanti altri, ho nominato pure Andy che non è più registrato. Del resto basterebbe cercare la cronologia dei messaggi scritti.

Anche riguardo al neretto la pensiamo diversamente, sì. Ma non è questo il punto... Il punto è che qui dentro siamo dei nicknames e le questioni (e i giudizi) private dovrebbero, teoricamente, rimanere fuori di qui. Detto diversamente: non mi importa cosa fai o non fai nella tua vita, solo cerchiamo di attenerci ai testi, qui dentro. Incontrandoti fuori o comunque in un contesto più riservato posso dirti quello che voglio. 

Quell'altra frase che hai sottolineato, in cui parlavo dell'inutilità di certi utenti era più che altro una provocazione. Semplicemente evito di soffermarmi su quello che scrivono, non mi risulta di aver insultato qualcuno pubblicamente qui. Anzi, forse sì, qualche embolo mi sarà partito. Ma niente di epocale, ecco...


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anzi, rettifico...
> 
> sono d'accordo con tutto meno che con questa frase arrogante


Ps: chiedo scusa per tutti i 'qui' 'qui' 'qui' che ho scritto, ma a quest'ora comincio anch'io ad accusare un po' di stanchezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché non avrei dovuto nominarla? Ti garantisco che non è un reato. Ho nominato anche te e tanti altri, ho nominato pure Andy che non è più registrato.
> 
> Anche riguardo al neretto la pensiamo diversamente, sì. Ma non è questo il punto... *Il punto è che qui dentro siamo dei nicknames e le questioni (e i giudizi) private dovrebbero, teoricamente, rimanere fuori di qui. Detto diversamente: non mi importa cosa fai o non fai nella tua vita, solo cerchiamo di attenerci ai testi, qui dentro*. Incontrandoti fuori o comunque in un contesto più riservato posso dirti quello che voglio.
> 
> Quell'altra frase che hai sottolineato, in cui parlavo dell'inutilità di certi utenti era più che altro una provocazione. Semplicemente evito di soffermarmi su quello che scrivono, non mi risulta di aver insultato qualcuno pubblicamente qui. Anzi, forse sì, qualche embolo mi sarà partito. Ma niente di epocale, ecco...


Ma certo Geko, io concordo pienamente con la tua proposta di attenersi ai testi, alle richieste di consiglio e/o di comprensione: io stessa oggi sono stata impropriamente tirata in ballo nella mia sfera privata, per cui capisco e condivido

Però vedi: il tuo intervento a seguito della mia battuta è stato suscitato dal fatto che forse con questa utente sei entrato più in sintonia di pensiero , dal fatto che lei è stata importante (sul forum intendo) per te, e questo comunque pertiene alla tua sfera privata e intima
Il fatto che dileggino Toy Girl, ad esempio, se non ti è indifferente poco ci manca....

Dove voglio arrivare? A farti presente che nel forum che intendi tu, duro e puro, come non dovrebbe esserci spazio per le questioni private,  nemmeno dovrebbe esserci spazio per le simpatie private


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2012)

*.....*

il che è tecnicamente impossibile, direi

:smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, in realtà in diversi pensavano che tu fossi un fake. Lei l'ha detto sì, ma tanti altri ne (s)parlavano in privato!
> Ti sei posta in modo poco ortodosso e questo poteva anche starci, ma eri soprattutto prevenuta, chiunque non fosse d'accordo con te veniva automaticamente etichettato e trattato da cornuto bigotto che voleva metterti al rogo... Ricordo che quando avevo espresso un pensiero sull'amore nel tuo primo thread subito mi avevi attaccato (senza sapere niente di me) dicendo che avevo una mente ristretta (e dandomi del cornuto, tra l'altro  ). Tempo dopo ci siamo chiariti e abbiamo capito di essere più simili di quanto sembriamo, ma è anche vero che tu hai modificato il tuo atteggiamento. Tebe adesso è aperta al dialogo, esprime la sua opinione in maniera civile, ironica quando serve ed intelligente e soprattutto non sputa sentenze a destra e sinistra. I primi giorni il tuo approccio è stato un tantino diverso eh... Magari era solo una forma di autodifesa.
> 
> 
> ...


sinceramente geko non ricordo di essere stata così aggressiva e lapidaria nelle mie esposizioni perchè non è proprio mio uso, in genere argomento sempre e sono sempre stata aperta di idee e pronta al dialogo è proprio un mio marchio di fabbrica e comunque come sempre il 3d è a disposizione.
Ci tenevo a dire solo questo.

ora mi sa che vado a dormire


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente geko non ricordo di essere stata così aggressiva e lapidaria nelle mie esposizioni perchè non è proprio mio uso, in genere argomento sempre e sono sempre stata aperta di idee e pronta al dialogo è proprio un mio marchio di fabbrica e comunque come sempre il 3d è a disposizione.
> Ci tenevo a dire solo questo.
> 
> ora mi sa che vado a dormire


Ed infatti è quello che penso anch'io. E la tua voce qui è senza dubbio tra le più rilevanti, per quanto mi riguarda. Ma la prima impressione non è stata questa, per me come per altri. In effetti mi sono espresso male, con 'cambiare atteggiamento' non intendevo dire che tu avessi cambiato approccio a partire da un certo momento, bensì che, con un clima più rilassato, hai abbassato la guardia e stavi meno sulla difensiva. Probabilmente eri già stata attaccata da tanti traditi e per questo mi avevi trasmesso questa idea durante la primissima occasione in cui sono venuto a contatto con te eh... Non lo so. Fortuna che si è sempre in tempo a liberarsi dei pregiudizi (consapevoli o inconsapevoli) e a cambiare idea.

Io posso parlare soltanto per me, ovviamente, e posso dirti che, quando ho cominciato a leggerti con più attenzione, ai miei occhi sei diventata più utente e meno personaggio ed allora ho iniziato ad apprezzare ed a cogliere lo spessore delle tue affermazioni (anche di quelle che a una prima lettura potevano sembrare eccessivamente 'colorite'). Quindi forse sì, ero condizionato dalle voci di corridoio e dal giudizio di una (buona) parte del forum, del resto anche nelle comunità virtuali avviene ciò. Ma se non sbaglio è stato quello che mi hai detto anche tu, no? Anche a te avevo dato un'impressione diversa, inizialmente.
Personalmente avevo delle difficoltà nel comprendere la tua ironia: ci ho messo un po' a capire quando e come la usavi... E non ho problemi a dire che ho toppato alla grande la prima impressione su di te. Ma questo credo tu lo sappia già!


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo Geko, io concordo pienamente con la tua proposta di attenersi ai testi, alle richieste di consiglio e/o di comprensione: io stessa oggi sono stata impropriamente tirata in ballo nella mia sfera privata, per cui capisco e condivido
> 
> *Però vedi: il tuo intervento a seguito della mia battuta è stato suscitato dal fatto che forse con questa utente sei entrato più in sintonia di pensiero , dal fatto che lei è stata importante (sul forum intendo) per te, e questo comunque pertiene alla tua sfera privata e intima
> Il fatto che dileggino Toy Girl, ad esempio, se non ti è indifferente poco ci manca....*
> ...


Chi è Toy Girl?  Lo so, lo chiedo tutte le volte.
Scherzi a parte: è verissimo quello che dici. Infatti, secondo la mia idea, questo discorso, per quanto si stia svolgendo in maniera generica e senza troppi riferimenti (ma solo perché entrambi siamo dotati di un briciolo di buon senso, non tutti lo sono...), sarebbe già da svolgersi in riservata sede.
Tant'è che non ho ritenuto opportuno intervenire nell'altra occasione in cui mi sono imbattuto recentemente in cui tu, sempre in relazione allo stesso episodio, mi davi del 'lama infoiato' (dico 'mi davi' perché in quella circostanza specifica, sorry, il soggetto in questione ero io). Tra l'altro trovo lama infoiato un appellativo divertentissimo  Non mi ci rivedo, e chi mi conosce un minimo privatamente potrebbe confermarlo, ma lo trovo lo stesso molto divertente! 

Certamente le mie (come anche le tue) motivazioni sono fondate su questioni e simpatie personali, certo. Ma visto che sono pagine che si parla di eventi e fatti privati che vengono spiattellati qui nel forum (in maniera più o meno esplicita), io intervengo dicendo che queste tue affermazioni (reiterate) le trovo scorrette, sia nel contenuto che nella forma. Ma dato il contesto... Limitiamoci alla forma.

E qui non mi riferisco a te in particolare eh, ci tengo a precisarlo.
Una cosa sarebbe dire "Utente Pippa, io ho sentito ben altro sul tuo conto e non mi sembra molto in linea con quello che esprimi", un'altra sarebbe dire "Taci tu, Pippa! Caia mi ha raccontato di quando Tizio, Martino e Filario te se inculavano da mane a sera e difatti cagavi stronzi glassati". 
Sarà pure una frase più divertente e che fa audience, ma decisamente di cattivo gusto. Qui dentro capita pure questo eh... Magari non si fanno i nomi, ma poco ci manca. Allora, se proprio non posso fare a meno di esprimermi sulla tua vita privata, quanto meno cerco di farlo in maniera 'diplomatica' e rispettosa.
Forse però sono io ad essere eccessivamente rigido per certe cose e soprattutto raramente mi lascio andare in esternazioni troppo forti e dirette nei confronti di sconosciuti. Perlomeno preferisco parlarci con le persone prima di esprimermi sul loro conto con toni di un certo colore, indipentemente da quanto sia attendibile la fonte del 'sentito dire' su cui baso la mia opinione.

Sul resto, mi pare di capire che la pensiamo uguale!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ps: chiedo scusa per tutti i 'qui' 'qui' 'qui' che ho scritto, ma a quest'ora comincio anch'io ad accusare un po' di stanchezza.



Personalmente sono daccordo su tutto quello che scrivi, anche su quegli utenti che fanno soltanto danno e non si capisce che scopo hanno. E la mia opinione e la scrivo.

Riguardo Chiara Matraini, per quello che può valere, la ritengo una donna molto intelligente sagace e persona di cultura che usa in maniera esemplare, a parte quei momenti in cui il "cazzo" diventa espressione scurrile, ed è in quel momento che lei e tutte le donne perdono il vero senso della femminilità e di donne, ma credo che questo valga per quegli uomini che hanno delle mentalità che pongono o ponevano la donna in altari troppo elevati. 

Per piacere non facciamo polemica, la mia è anzi un inno alle donne. Ed al forum.


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Personalmente sono daccordo su tutto quello che scrivi, anche su quegli utenti che fanno soltanto danno e non si capisce che scopo hanno. E la mia opinione e la scrivo.
> 
> Riguardo Chiara Matraini, per quello che può valere, la ritengo una donna molto intelligente sagace e persona di cultura che usa in maniera esemplare, a parte quei momenti in cui il "cazzo" diventa espressione scurrile, ed è in quel momento che lei e tutte le donne perdono il vero senso della femminilità e di donne, ma credo che questo valga per quegli uomini che hanno delle mentalità che pongono o ponevano la donna in altari troppo elevati.
> 
> Per piacere non facciamo polemica, la mia è anzi un inno alle donne. Ed al forum.


Taci tu, terùn!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Taci tu, terùn!



Ok. Kiss


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok. Kiss


E ringrazia che non dica a tutti quanto ti piaccia il cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E ringrazia che non dica a tutti quanto ti piaccia il cazzo!


No non diciamolo!! Stron... però lo scrivi eh! ( guarda che a forza di babbiare= scherzare così, in chat ero diventato per tutti bisex, vuoi vedere che anche qua.... tesoro noi due .... ) 

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque
> 
> 
> per me
> ...


finalmente 
....soprattutto ora che mi sono praticamente rasata , grande chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chi è Toy Girl?  Lo so, lo chiedo tutte le volte.
> Scherzi a parte: è verissimo quello che dici. Infatti, secondo la mia idea, questo discorso, per quanto si stia svolgendo in maniera generica e senza troppi riferimenti (ma solo perché entrambi siamo dotati di un briciolo di buon senso, non tutti lo sono...), sarebbe già da svolgersi in riservata sede.
> *Tant'è che non ho ritenuto opportuno intervenire nell'altra occasione in cui mi sono imbattuto recentemente in cui tu, sempre in relazione allo stesso episodio, mi davi del 'lama infoiato' (dico 'mi davi' perché in quella circostanza specifica, sorry, il soggetto in questione ero io). *Tra l'altro trovo lama infoiato un appellativo divertentissimo  Non mi ci rivedo, e chi mi conosce un minimo privatamente potrebbe confermarlo, ma lo trovo lo stesso molto divertente!
> 
> ...



mi ricordo di aver appellato esplicitamente così il Conte, se l'ho fatto con te non ricordo, o forse l'ho genericamente scritto su un gruppo di utenti di cui facevi parte: sta di fatto che dal poco che so di te non mi hai mai fatto questa impressione
prendo atto del fatto che mi sono lasciata andare a una battuta su un utente non più presente sul forum, e questo non dovrebbe essere fatto: per cui mi scuso con lei attraverso te

però francamente, oltre a questo, non capisco dove starebbe la mia scorrettezza: ameno che tu non stia facendo un processo alle intenzioni

sull'evidenziato: ti sarà chiaro, spero, che io non sono mai stata una promotrice di questa linea, e che la maggior parte delle volte ho preferito soprassedere su prese di posizione pesanti e colorite che mi riguardavano personalmente. Lasciamo tra parentesi l'episodio Toy Girl, in cui tutti hanno un pò sclerato, chi più, chi meno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

che palle


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> che palle



Scusami!! mi rimetto gli slip


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami!! mi rimetto gli slip


Se ti sono diventate come le mie leggendo anche qui sempre le solite tiritere, allora come mutande non ti basta una rete da pesca a strascico


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi ricordo di aver appellato esplicitamente così il Conte, se l'ho fatto con te non ricordo, o forse l'ho genericamente scritto su un gruppo di utenti di cui facevi parte: sta di fatto che dal poco che so di te non mi hai mai fatto questa impressione
> prendo atto del fatto che mi sono lasciata andare a una battuta su un utente non più presente sul forum, e questo non dovrebbe essere fatto: per cui mi scuso con lei attraverso te
> 
> * però francamente, oltre a questo, non capisco dove starebbe la mia scorrettezza: ameno che tu non stia facendo un processo alle intenzioni*
> ...


Sulla questione Toy Girl ammetto di non saperne molto... Sono spesso assente e tutti quei thread pieni di insulti, paranoie e scleri vari mi annoiano un po'. Tra l'altro io non partecipo nemmeno al meccanismo di approvazione/disapprovazione dei posts (e non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito come funziona). 

Nessun processo alle intenzioni e niente di personale, sul serio. Io capisco bene il discorso simpatia/antipatia e questo è inevitabile, hai ragione tu (del resto come potrebbe starmi sul cazzo il tuo avatar, per fare un esempio?  ). 
Il mio discorso si riferiva a tutte quelle manifestazioni (perlopiù offensive) che hanno a che vedere con informazioni private di cui si è a conoscenza o direttamente o per interposta persona e che con la finalità del forum hanno ben poco a che vedere. In pratica quello che voglio dire è: se si evitassero certi modi di fare forse tutti si riuscirebbe a coesistere nello stesso spazio e ciascuno ne riceverebbe a suo modo arricchimento. Tutto qua! 
Poi se voglio insultarti perché proprio non ti tollero, troverò il modo di farlo privatamente! 

Ora basta co' 'ste cose pallose e pesanti! Ho solo espresso la mia _opinabilissima opinione _su questo posto!


----------



## geko (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> che palle


Eh, stessa cosa che dico io quando ci propinano sempre gli stessi insulti e le stesse minchiatine di cui non sbatte un emerito cazzo a nessuno se non a quei 3-4 diretti interessati! 

Ops. Sono troppo scurrile?  

Buon we a tutti!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ti sono diventate come le mie leggendo anche qui sempre le solite tiritere, allora come mutande non ti basta una rete da pesca a strascico


Sai no certe donne...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh, stessa cosa che dico io quando ci propinano sempre gli stessi insulti e le stesse minchiatine di cui non sbatte un emerito cazzo a nessuno se non a quei 3-4 diretti interessati!
> 
> Ops. Sono troppo scurrile?
> 
> Buon we a tutti!


Ma infatti...pagherà con la vita l'avermi dato del lama infoiato...
Quando sono solo un vecchio porco...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ti sono diventate come le mie leggendo anche qui sempre le solite tiritere, allora come mutande non ti basta una rete da pesca a strascico



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh, stessa cosa che dico io quando ci propinano sempre gli stessi insulti e le stesse minchiatine di cui non sbatte un emerito cazzo a nessuno se non a quei 3-4 diretti interessati!
> 
> Ops. Sono troppo scurrile?
> 
> Buon we a tutti!



Divertiti.


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed infatti è quello che penso anch'io. E la tua voce qui è senza dubbio tra le più rilevanti, per quanto mi riguarda. Ma la prima impressione non è stata questa, per me come per altri. In effetti mi sono espresso male, con 'cambiare atteggiamento' non intendevo dire che tu avessi cambiato approccio a partire da un certo momento, bensì che, con un clima più rilassato, hai abbassato la guardia e stavi meno sulla difensiva. Probabilmente eri già stata attaccata da tanti traditi e per questo mi avevi trasmesso questa idea durante la primissima occasione in cui sono venuto a contatto con te eh... Non lo so. Fortuna che si è sempre in tempo a liberarsi dei pregiudizi (consapevoli o inconsapevoli) e a cambiare idea.
> 
> Io posso parlare soltanto per me, ovviamente, e posso dirti che, quando ho cominciato a leggerti con più attenzione, ai miei occhi sei diventata più utente e meno personaggio ed allora ho iniziato ad apprezzare ed a cogliere lo spessore delle tue affermazioni (anche di quelle che a una prima lettura potevano sembrare eccessivamente 'colorite'). Quindi forse sì, ero condizionato dalle voci di corridoio e dal giudizio di una (buona) parte del forum, del resto anche nelle comunità virtuali avviene ciò. Ma se non sbaglio è stato quello che mi hai detto anche tu, no? Anche a te avevo dato un'impressione diversa, inizialmente.
> Personalmente avevo delle difficoltà nel comprendere la tua ironia: ci ho messo un po' a capire quando e come la usavi... E non ho problemi a dire che ho toppato alla grande la prima impressione su di te. Ma questo credo tu lo sappia già!



Ok, ti chiedo scusa. Ora ho capito e hai ragione.
La mia ironia e il mio modo di pormi è sempre una bomba, anche nella vita e infatti poi con il proseguo del tempo io ho imparato a conoscere voi e voi me.

E si, anche tu mi avevi dato tutt'altra impressione e invece...:inlove:

Ma veramente c'erano voci di corridoio su di me?

*E pure giudizi di una BUONA parte del forum????

*Porca miseria....del tipo che oggi qualcuno è mio amico e invece prima mi tagliava i colletti dietro???


:rofl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E ringrazia che non dica a tutti quanto ti piaccia il cazzo!


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ti chiedo scusa. Ora ho capito e hai ragione.
> La mia ironia e il mio modo di pormi è sempre una bomba, anche nella vita e infatti poi con il proseguo del tempo io ho imparato a conoscere voi e voi me.
> 
> E si, anche tu mi avevi dato tutt'altra impressione e invece...:inlove:
> ...


ma allora vedi che la brutta abitudine esistemiiiii


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


anatema.
già la faccina che sbuffa (diciamo così)è al limite del tollerabile , questa ....:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora vedi che la brutta abitudine esistemiiiii


Beh dai...dipende come pettegolavano...
Se c'era cattiveria è un conto se era più sul goliardico ci sta, no?




Oddio...ho delle serpi in seno....:scared:


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema.
> già la faccina che sbuffa (diciamo così)è al limite del tollerabile , questa ....:unhappy:


Intanto la faccina che sbuffa ha avuto un buon seguito tanto che è nella lista faccine, e questa ...dai...non è adorabile????


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ti chiedo scusa. Ora ho capito e hai ragione.
> La mia ironia e il mio modo di pormi è sempre una bomba, anche nella vita e infatti poi con il proseguo del tempo io ho imparato a conoscere voi e voi me.
> 
> E si, anche tu mi avevi dato tutt'altra impressione e invece...:inlove:
> ...


Ti provoco.

Vuoi essere coccolata?  no sai perchè tanto ingenua non sembri Flap Flap 

Mi accodo a quello che ti ha scritto Geko, anche io inizialmente ho avuto una falsa impressione, e ringrazia il cielo che non mi eri vicina. E ricorda sempre che su certe espressioni, e parlo di me, ma sono sicuro anche di altri, c'è affetto, stima, dietro quello che può sembrare un rimprovero.


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti provoco.
> 
> Vuoi essere coccolata?  no sai perchè tanto ingenua non sembri Flap Flap
> 
> Mi accodo a quello che ti ha scritto Geko, anche io inizialmente ho avuto una falsa impressione, e ringrazia il cielo che non mi eri vicina. E ricorda sempre che su certe espressioni, e parlo di me, ma sono sicuro anche di altri, c'è affetto, stima, dietro quello che può sembrare un rimprovero.



Ma lo so Ultimo, davvero...sono consapevole di quello che "provoco" e sono anche consapevole che le persone vanno  oltre come tu hai fatto, come geko ha fatto, come Simy ha fatto eccetera...

Il pettegolezzo è una cosa diversa, perchè viene fatto dietro e mi fa sorridere la BUONA parte del forum che si divertiva a pettegolare e magari davanti mi "sorrideva".

La distinzione è solo questa.



Ma alla fine che si diceva di me oltre che ero chiunque?

Oddio.......una che voleva scoparsi TUTTO il forum Daniele compreso?

Mmmhhhh...la leggenda supera la realtà....

fantasticoalco:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lo so Ultimo, davvero...sono consapevole di quello che "provoco" e sono anche consapevole che le persone vanno  oltre come tu hai fatto, come geko ha fatto, come Simy ha fatto eccetera...
> 
> Il pettegolezzo è una cosa diversa, perchè viene fatto dietro e mi fa sorridere la BUONA parte del forum che si divertiva a pettegolare e magari davanti mi "sorrideva".
> 
> ...



(RIDO)


----------



## blu (5 Agosto 2012)

*blu*

Gran pisellone moro gnocco con sguardo felino,uomo molto affascinante!

Ahahahahahhahahah buongiorno!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Agosto 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Gran pisellone moro gnocco con sguardo felino,uomo molto affascinante!
> 
> Ahahahahahhahahah buongiorno!


Ok, Blu, ma ti avevo detto che le canne al mattino fanno male.
Dai fai gli ultimi tiri e tornatene a dormire, che è domenica :carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Gran pisellone moro gnocco con sguardo felino,uomo molto affascinante!
> 
> Ahahahahahhahahah buongiorno!


Buongiorno Blu 


sei in vena modesta oggi?


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sulla questione Toy Girl ammetto di non saperne molto... Sono spesso assente e tutti quei thread pieni di insulti, paranoie e scleri vari mi annoiano un po'. Tra l'altro io non partecipo nemmeno al meccanismo di approvazione/disapprovazione dei posts (e non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito come funziona).
> 
> Nessun processo alle intenzioni e niente di personale, sul serio. *Io capisco bene il discorso simpatia/antipatia e questo è inevitabile, hai ragione tu (del resto come potrebbe starmi sul cazzo il tuo avatar, per fare un esempio?  ).
> Il mio discorso si riferiva a tutte quelle manifestazioni (perlopiù offensive) che hanno a che vedere con informazioni private di cui si è a conoscenza o direttamente o per interposta persona e che con la finalità del forum hanno ben poco a che vedere.* In pratica quello che voglio dire è: se si evitassero certi modi di fare forse tutti si riuscirebbe a coesistere nello stesso spazio e ciascuno ne riceverebbe a suo modo arricchimento. Tutto qua!
> ...


Allora, mi sono andata a rileggere queste pagine perchè non l'avevo fatto e non capivo il senso dello scambio tra te e Chiara nel thread di Ultimo.

Ora che l'ho capito posso dire la mia.

Che in questo forum ci siano contaminazioni tra la vita virtuale e quella privata di molti utenti è indubbio. Che sia positivo o negativo è ininfluente, ognuno ha la sua opinione in merito. Ma è un dato di fatto che, tra amicizie o relazioni sessuali/sentimentali, questo forum raccoglie una bella fetta di vita vera.

Personalmente, pur conoscendo molti degli utenti ed essendo legata affettivamente a molti di loro, cerco di essere imparziale e di focalizzarmi sui contenuti, di esprimermi su quelli.

Purtroppo mi è capitato in passato che questo atteggiamento di imparzialità non servisse a molto. Capita di imbattersi nei vari thread e trovare allusioni, frecciate, ipocrisie, falsità. C'è chi riesce a mantenere il distacco e la freddezza. C'è, invece, chi non vuole farlo. Perchè magari ha sofferto. Perchè è stato maltrattato o tradito o ingannato. Ed è comprensibile che, in un modo o nell'altro, una reazione ci sia.

Quello che voglio dire, è che il forum è una grande maschera. Finchè tutti giochiamo allo stesso gioco, possiamo permetterci di fare gli ipocriti, nessuno lo verrà mai a sapere. Ma quando sai cosa c'è dall'altra parte, quando vedi, ascolti, valuti una persona per come agisce nella vita vera, il gioco non funziona più.

Può essere estremamente fastidioso sentirsi fare la morale da una persona che magari, nella realtà, ha tradito, usato e irriso nel modo peggiore. Può essere deprimente vedere usate le proprie vicende personali per infarcire i vari thread di provocazioni e allusioni che soltanto gli interessati possono cogliere. E, per quanto sia fastidioso per gli utenti leggere cose private, non lo sarà mai come imbattersi nell'ipocrisia e nella sottile provocazione di chi mente sapendo di mentire.

Voi dite: ci sono gli mp. Io dico che chi dice cavolate in chiaro, in chiaro deve aspettarsi la replica dovuta da chi reputa corretto farla.

Questo è il mio pensiero e ho voluto esprimerlo perchè anch'io, in alcuni post, ho fatto riferimenti a cose che vanno al di là del forum. E se l'ho fatto è perchè mi sembrava più coerente e corretto farlo, piuttosto che passare oltre.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, mi sono andata a rileggere queste pagine perchè non l'avevo fatto e non capivo il senso dello scambio tra te e Chiara nel thread di Ultimo.
> 
> Ora che l'ho capito posso dire la mia.
> 
> ...


quoto.
anche perché, secondo me  me il forum deve vivere soprattutto in chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, mi sono andata a rileggere queste pagine perchè non l'avevo fatto e non capivo il senso dello scambio tra te e Chiara nel thread di Ultimo.
> 
> Ora che l'ho capito posso dire la mia.
> 
> ...



quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, mi sono andata a rileggere queste pagine perchè non l'avevo fatto e non capivo il senso dello scambio tra te e Chiara nel thread di Ultimo.
> 
> Ora che l'ho capito posso dire la mia.
> 
> ...



quoto tutto
il neretto in particolare.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Insomma,tornando a bomba alla gara iniziale,a che punto stiamo?

grosso modo si sono espressi tutti?

possiamo cominciare a tirare le conclusioni?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma,tornando a bomba alla gara iniziale,a che punto stiamo?
> 
> grosso modo si sono espressi tutti?
> 
> *possiamo cominciare a tirare le conclusioni*?


Lo sai già qual'è la mia conclusione: tu sei un avvocato! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sai già qual'è la mia conclusione: tu sei un avvocato! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avvocato demoniaco nonchè pluripregiudicato latitante.

per la precisione


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> avvocato demoniaco nonchè pluripregiudicato latitante.
> 
> per la precisione


No, è solo ripetizione. Basta "avvocato" e hai detto tutto


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2012)

ribadisco di non essere avvocato.  mai nemmeno fatto il praticantato


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ribadisco di non essere avvocato.  mai nemmeno fatto il praticantato


Avvocati si nasce, e parafrasando il grande Totò, tu per me, modestamente, lo nascesti


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Avvocati si nasce, e parafrasando il grande Totò, tu per me, modestamente, lo nascesti


Rompicoglioni senza speranza si nasce. E tu,modestamente,lo nascesti .


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rompicoglioni senza speranza si nasce. E tu,modestamente,lo nascesti .


Nel mio piccolo......


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo......


piccolissimo. Quello che non sopporto di te é che avresti anche un potenziale ma la pesantezza ti distrugge. Ma porca troia! Prendi su sto culo e ritorna a vivere! Non hai ancora superato sta tramvata dopo tutto questo tempo! ? Su nani, datti sta benedetta mossa che sei meno sega di quanto pensi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> piccolissimo. Quello che non sopporto di te é che avresti anche un potenziale ma la pesantezza ti distrugge. Ma porca troia! Prendi su sto culo e ritorna a vivere! Non hai ancora superato sta tramvata dopo tutto questo tempo! ? Su nani, datti sta benedetta mossa che sei meno sega di quanto pensi.


Mangiato pesante?
Grazie per la considerazione di me che traspare dalla tua sbroccata, ma fammi un favore: respira, rilassati. Cazzo c'entra la "tramvata" con le battute tra me e Perplesso, oltretutto?
E' un periodaccio un po' per tutti, vedo. Sarà il caldo.

E tu, "non registrato", non hai ancora superato la paura di darti un nome di fantasia qui dentro?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mangiato pesante?
> Grazie per la considerazione di me che traspare dalla tua sbroccata, ma fammi un favore: respira, rilassati. Cazzo c'entra la "tramvata" con le battute tra me e Perplesso, oltretutto?
> E' un periodaccio un po' per tutti, vedo. Sarà il caldo.
> 
> E tu, "non registrato", non hai ancora superato la paura di darti un nome di fantasia qui dentro?


relax & enjoy. Condizionatore a palla e cannino. Dunque né caldo né altro.
Ti davo un consiglio amichevole. Non che me ne sbatta un belino. È che dopo anni e anni sei sempre più pesante. Ma come si dice? Contento tu...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> relax & enjoy. Condizionatore a palla e cannino. Dunque né caldo né altro.
> Ti davo un consiglio amichevole. Non che me ne sbatta un belino. È che dopo anni e anni sei sempre più pesante. Ma come si dice? Contento tu...


Mi intrometto anche se non sono cazzi miei. Ma che senso ha fare certe affermazioni, lasciando capire che "conosci" MM, in anonimo? Boh io non vi capisco


----------



## aristocat (8 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> relax & enjoy. *Condizionatore a palla *e cannino. Dunque né caldo né altro.
> Ti davo un consiglio amichevole. Non che me ne sbatta un belino. È che dopo anni e anni sei sempre più pesante. Ma come si dice? Contento tu...


Ecco, e poi ci chiediamo da dove origina lo sbrokkamento :canna::saggio:


----------



## aristocat (8 Agosto 2012)

Scherzi a parte, fa più vittime un condizionatore appalla che non una cena avariata. Il mio apparato digerente ne sa qualcosa :unhappy:


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, fa più vittime un condizionatore appalla che non una cena avariata. Il mio apparato digerente ne sa qualcosa :unhappy:


Ce l'hai su con i condizionatori ultimamente?


----------



## aristocat (8 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ce l'hai su con i condizionatori ultimamente?


Da sempre, mi intirizziscono le vibrisse, molto meglio il caro vecchio ventilatore...

A casa, l'unica stanza non condizionata è camera mia

Aggiungo che l'ultimo week-end a casa è stato da incubo, per questo motivo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi intrometto anche se non sono cazzi miei. Ma che senso ha fare certe affermazioni, lasciando capire che "conosci" MM, in anonimo? Boh io non vi capisco


Ciao tesòr 

Io gli "anonimi" professionali proprio non li capisco.....:blank:


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Da sempre, mi intirizziscono le vibrisse, molto meglio il caro vecchio ventilatore...
> 
> A casa, l'unica stanza non condizionata è camera mia
> 
> Aggiungo che l'ultimo week-end a casa è stato da incubo, per questo motivo


Io sono completamente scondizionato. Si vive lo stesso bene.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ciao tesòr
> 
> Io gli "anonimi" professionali proprio non li capisco.....:blank:


Idem. Capisco il nuovo che non si registra (poco lo ammetto) ma quello che é un utente reg che scrive in anomino per mancanza di palle proprio non lo reggo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io sono completamente scondizionato. Si vive lo stesso bene.


Credo che il posizionamento dei condizionatori e la loro regolazione sia un'attività complessa come un'arte o quasi. Purtroppo invece vengono piazzati a caso ed accesi a palla senza alcun senso.

Si, sono daccordo con te, si vive bene lo stesso, ma come a piedi si va bene, in bicicletta a volte si va meglio. L'importante è non pretendere di fare il Pordoi ogni volta che si va a prendere il latte.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. Capisco il nuovo che non si registra (poco lo ammetto) ma quello che é un utente reg che scrive in anomino per mancanza di palle proprio non lo reggo


Non ricordo dove ho visto Perplesso un po' giu di corda. Sei andata a coccolarlo un po'?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ricordo dove ho visto Perplesso un po' giu di corda. Sei andata a coccolarlo un po'?


Tranquillo adesso sta bene


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. Capisco il nuovo che non si registra (poco lo ammetto) ma quello che é un utente reg che scrive in anomino per mancanza di palle proprio non lo reggo


Idem! 

vabbè..in ogni caso un utente che non ha le palle per dire firmandosi quello che pensa per me lascia comunque il tempo che ti trova.... 
c
:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, Blu, ma ti avevo detto che le canne al mattino fanno male.
> Dai fai gli ultimi tiri e tornatene a dormire, che è domenica :carneval:


Sai com'è l'ottimismo ...

Ciao ;-)

blu


----------

